# Psychology.gr > Σχόλια, προτάσεις, προβλήματα >  Ολοι μαζι μπορουμε να σωσουμε ζωες εδω!

## πανος12345

Αγαπητοί διαχειριστές, μοντερειτορς, ψυχολόγοι , επισκέπτες,
η μέλη αυτού του φορουμ... 
Έκλεισα μια βδομάδα κοντά σας και η αρχική μου χαρά, 
όταν η μηχανή αναζήτησης με έφερε εδώ τυχαία, μπορεί να μεταφραστεί σε μέγεθος συμμετοχής , που ίσως ανάγκασε
τους πιο μικρόψυχους, να δουν σκοπιμότητες πίσω απο τα κίνητρά μου. 
Στα 54 μου χρόνια σήμερα, έμαθα να ζω με όσα μου ειναι απαραίτητα για την επιβίωση και αυτά , προς τιμή του , μου τα εξασφαλιζει το κράτος στο οποίο είχα την τύχη να είμαι υπήκοος
για τις υπηρεσίες που προσέφερε ο παππούς μου στην ιατρική επιστήμη και στην Γαλλία κατά την διάρκεια του Α Παγκοσμίου Πολέμου σαν αρχίατρος του Γαλλικού στρατού και εφευρέτης.
Αν διάλεξα να σπουδάσω ψυχολογία, μια εποχή που στην Ελλάδα η λέξη σήμαινε χειρομαντεία η αστρολογία , ειναι γιατί
αυτο που με ικανοποιεί σαν άνθρωπο , ήταν , ειναι και θα ειναι η κοινωνική προσφορά και η συλλογική μνήμη. 
Ο λόγος που προτίμησα το φορουμ υποστήριξης, ειναι γιατί εκεί ακριβώς ολοκληρώνεται η μεγίστη υπηρεσία που προσφέρει αυτο το σαιτ στην κοινωνια της Ελλάδας και των κάτοικων της που κάποιοι ξεχνούν, ότι δεν ειναι σήμερα μόνο Ελληνες... 
Χθες διάβασα μήνυμα, ότι καποια κοπέλα που σύχναζε εδώ , *αποπειράθηκε να αυτοκτονήσει* 
Δεν θα συμβιβαστώ ποτέ με την ιδέα, ότι η ζωή ειναι μόνο ένας κρυφός παράδεισος, για τους πιο τυχερούς, τους πιο έξυπνους η τους πιο λογικούς. Ούτε με την ιδέα, ότι οι ψυχικά άρρωστοι, οι πιο ευαίσθητοι και οι πιο ευάλωτοι ανάμεσά μας ,
ειναι αποκλειστική αρμοδιότητα των ειδικών και εμείς μπορούμε να σφυρίζουμε αδιάφοροι , προσπερνώντας το ατομικό τους δράμα...
Δεν εχω καμμια συναισθηματική σχέση με τους πρόγονους μου που πέταγαν τα ανάπηρα παιδιά στον Καιάδα...
Όσο και να τους θαυμάζω για την ανδρεία που έδειξαν στις Θερμοπύλες... 
Γεννήθηκα στην Αθήνα , αλλά ταυτίζομαι με τον Μακεδόνα Αλέξανδρο και την σοφία του να παντρευτεί την κόρη του Δαρείου την Ρωξάνη...
Είμαι πολίτης αυτού του πλανήτη, που δεν ξέρω τίποτα παραπάνω απο αυτο που μόλις είπα.... 
Σας καλώ όλους, να τιμήσουμε το δώρο της ζωης με την σημασία που του αρμόζει...
Η αυτοκτονία δεν ειναι μόνο σοβαρό ψυχικό νόσημα.
Είναι πάνω απο όλα, η άρνηση ενός κόσμου υποκριτικού και ψυχρού, να δώσει ένα χέρι βοηθείας χωρίς ανταλλάγματα... 

*Σας καλώ να καθορίσετε κάποιο μέλος του ΣΟΣ να παρακολουθεί καθημερινά και συστηματικά αυτο το φορουμ καθώς και να βάλετε κάπου ευκρινώς στην σελίδα εισόδου το τηλέφωνο της υπηρεσίας ΣΟΣ , για να μπορούμε να συζητούμε τα προβλήματά μας , χωρίς το άγχος ότι έχουμε απέναντί μας καποιον \"με το χέρι στην σκανδάλη\" που ψάχνει έστω ασυνείδητα, μια αφορμή για να φύγει και να μην ακούσει τον \"Ύμνο της ζωης\" που θα μπορουσε να ειναι η απλή συμμετοχή, σε ένα φορουμ υποστήριξης....
Όσοι δεν θέλουν να σεβαστούν το αίτημα μου, καλούνται
να μην μετέχουν σε αυτη την συζήτηση*

----------


## Remedy

καλα κρασια

----------


## researcher

ελα βρε Remedy.......

Πανο

θεωρω οτι η ιδεα σου εμπεριεχει βαθεια και αληθινη εγνοια για τους συνανθρωπους μας που πονουν η που η ζωη τους απειλειται

πιστευω ομως οτι η υλοποιηση της ειναι ανεφικτη


μια γραμμη sos

για να λειτουργησει θελει ανθρωπους να στεκονται εκει πισω απο τη γραμμη εικοσιτεσσερις ωρες το εικοσιτετραωρο

εχω την εντυπωση πως το φορουμ δημιουργηθηκε απο ιδιωτικη πρωτοβουλια

απο ανθρωπους που δεν νομιζω οτι θα μπορουσαν να στηριξουν οικονομικα μια τετοια γραμμη sos ακομη και αν το ηθελαν

και ακομη περισσοτερο αν θελεις ειναι καπως παιδιαστικο να θεωρουμε

πως επειδη καποιος η καποιοι δεν ξερω

ειχαν την πρωτοβουλια δημιουργιας ενος τετοιου καλου για μενα φορουμ

ειναι καπως παιδιαστικο

να θεωρουμε πως μπορει να αντικαταστησει η να αναπληρωσει το κρατος προνοιας 

βαστατε Τουρκοι τ αλογα

δεν βρισκεται η κυβερνηση πισω απο τουτο το φορουμ

ανθρωποι σαν και μας ειναι οι οποιοι στην προκειμενη εχουν θεσει και τους ορους τους και τα ορια τους τα οποια δεν ειναι ανεξαντλητα

και παλι γνωμη μου δεν λεω...

----------


## Θεοφανία

Πάνο....συνεχίζεις τις μπουρδολογίες σου χωρίς ανάσα προκειμένου να χώσεις τη μουσούδα σου σε ένα χώρο που κανεις δεν σε κάλεσε και απ\' όλη τη συμμετοχή σου μόνο τα νεύρα του κόσμου κατάφερες να σπάσεις, πόσο μάλλον να βοηθήσεις.
Στο ξαναλέω: η κοινότητα αποτελείται από πολλών ειδών άτομα, πολλά από αυτά είναι σε πολύ δύσκολη κατάσταση. Αν ήσουν πραγματικός ψυχολόγος δεν θα ζητούσες γραμμή ΣΟΣ ούτε θα καλούσες τους υπεύθυνους και μας να σώσουμε μαζί τον κόσμο, δημιουργώντας περισσότερο άγχος και φοβίες σε αυτούς που υποφέρουν.
Για να σε προλάβω, υπάρχει ψυχολόγος εδώ μέσα, (η μαρίνα38), που όχι μόνο δεν κινδυνολογεί και δεν αμπελοφιλοσοφεί ψάχνοντας πιθανούς πελάτες, αλλά βοηθά πραγματικά όσους έχουν ανάγκη με αποτέλεσμα να έχει γίνει ένα πολύτιμο μέλος σε αυτή την κοινότητα.
Δε νομίζεις πως αρκετά τράβηξε το αστειάκι?
Και να είσαι σίγουρος πως αν δεν ήξερα από την πορεία μου εδώ μέσα πως μπορεί να δημιουργήσεις πραγματικό πρόβλημα σε μερικά άτομα δεν θα καταδεχόμουν ούτε να ανοίξω τα θέματα σου, πόσο μάλλον να απαντήσω...

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by researcher_
> ελα βρε Remedy.......
> 
> Πανο
> 
> θεωρω οτι η ιδεα σου εμπεριεχει βαθεια και αληθινη εγνοια για τους συνανθρωπους μας που πονουν η που η ζωη τους απειλειται
> 
> πιστευω ομως οτι η υλοποιηση της ειναι ανεφικτη
> 
> ...


ρις...το φόρουμ όπως και η πύλη ψυχολογίας είναι φτιαγμένα από επιστήμονες που και οικονομικούς πόσους έχουν, (διαφήμιση), και την κατάρτιση για να έχουν τους λόγους τους που δεν υπάρχει γραμμή ΣΟΣ.
Από κει και πέρα ας αναλογιστούμε το αντίκτυπο που έχουν όλα αυτά σε ανθρώπους που αντιμετωπίζουν δύσκολες καταστάσεις...

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

Σε 11 μερες εχεις 161 ποστ. Χαλαρωσε λιγο και ζησε την ζωη σου. 
Αν ενδιαφερονται καποιοι υπευθυνοι τοτε σιγουρα γνωριζουν το φορουμ και αν το ηθελαν πραγματικα θα παρακολουθουσαν αναλογα θεματα οπως αυτο της Αφρουλας

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by researcher_
> ελα βρε Remedy.......
> 
> Πανο
> 
> θεωρω οτι η ιδεα σου εμπεριεχει βαθεια και αληθινη εγνοια για τους συνανθρωπους μας που πονουν η που η ζωη τους απειλειται
> 
> πιστευω ομως οτι η υλοποιηση της ειναι ανεφικτη
> 
> ...


ολα σωστα ερευνητη αλλα δεν καταλαβες μια σημαντικη λεπτομερεια! Η γραμμη ΣΟΣ υπαρχει ηδη! 
Απλα αυτο που ζητησα ειναι να βαλουν ενα μπανερακι που να ανοιγει στο σαιτ τους η απλα ενα κειμενο με το τλεφωνο και το σλογκαν τους!
Πρς θεου δεν ζητησα να καθονται οι ανθρωποι ολο το 24 ωρο στο φορουμ
Γινεται ομως απο αλλους εθελοντες εδω και 30 χρονια στην Ελλαδα!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Πάνο....συνεχίζεις τις μπουρδολογίες σου χωρίς ανάσα προκειμένου να χώσεις τη μουσούδα σου σε ένα χώρο που κανεις δεν σε κάλεσε και απ\' όλη τη συμμετοχή σου μόνο τα νεύρα του κόσμου κατάφερες να σπάσεις, πόσο μάλλον να βοηθήσεις.
> Στο ξαναλέω: η κοινότητα αποτελείται από πολλών ειδών άτομα, πολλά από αυτά είναι σε πολύ δύσκολη κατάσταση. Αν ήσουν πραγματικός ψυχολόγος δεν θα ζητούσες γραμμή ΣΟΣ ούτε θα καλούσες τους υπεύθυνους και μας να σώσουμε μαζί τον κόσμο, δημιουργώντας περισσότερο άγχος και φοβίες σε αυτούς που υποφέρουν.
> Για να σε προλάβω, υπάρχει ψυχολόγος εδώ μέσα, (η μαρίνα38), που όχι μόνο δεν κινδυνολογεί και δεν αμπελοφιλοσοφεί ψάχνοντας πιθανούς πελάτες, αλλά βοηθά πραγματικά όσους έχουν ανάγκη με αποτέλεσμα να έχει γίνει ένα πολύτιμο μέλος σε αυτή την κοινότητα.
> Δε νομίζεις πως αρκετά τράβηξε το αστειάκι?
> Και να είσαι σίγουρος πως αν δεν ήξερα από την πορεία μου εδώ μέσα πως μπορεί να δημιουργήσεις πραγματικό πρόβλημα σε μερικά άτομα δεν θα καταδεχόμουν ούτε να ανοίξω τα θέματα σου, πόσο μάλλον να απαντήσω...


ποσα προφιλ εχεις ανοιξει ρεμεντυ?
Η πρωτη γραμμη ΣΟΣ στην Ελλαδα εχει ξεκινησει ηδη απο την δεκαετια του 80
βεβαια ποιος ασχολειται απο την ρεμεντυ μεχρι το ειδωλο της !

----------


## researcher

αλλη ερωτηση

ο Μακεδονας Αλεξανδρος με τη γραμμη sos που κολανε?

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα_
> Σε 11 μερες εχεις 161 ποστ. Χαλαρωσε λιγο και ζησε την ζωη σου. 
> Αν ενδιαφερονται καποιοι υπευθυνοι τοτε σιγουρα γνωριζουν το φορουμ και αν το ηθελαν πραγματικα θα παρακολουθουσαν αναλογα θεματα οπως αυτο της Αφρουλας


Σε 35 χρονια , αλλαξα πολλα επαγγελματα...
Σε ολα ομως ακολουθουσα την φωνη της συνειδησης μου.
Οτι ελεγα , οτι εκανα, οτι σκεπτομουνα , ηταν παντα σε σχεση με το κοινο συμφερον...
Μου ζητας να ηρεμησω...
Ξερεις ομως λεπτομερειες που εγω αγνοω για την αφρουλα...
Τι ηρθε να βρει εδω κατα την γνωμη σου η καθε αφρουλα?

----------


## researcher

παντως καταλαβα Πανο τι εννοεις

η γραμμη υπαρχει ηδη

απλα να φαινεται και στο φορουμ καπου εμφανως

οκ

ισως σε αυτο σου απντησουν οι διαχειριστες

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by researcher_
> αλλη ερωτηση
> 
> ο Μακεδονας Αλεξανδρος με τη γραμμη sos που κολανε?


δυσκολη ερωτηση...
πουθενα...
αλλα τωρα που το ξανασκεφτομαι κολανε ισως καπου...
Ολοι οι Μακεδονες στρατηγοι του Αλεξανδρου , επεσαν πανω του να τον φανε!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
\"κοριτσι απο τον τοπο σου και ας ειναι και μπαλωμενο του λεγανε\"
\" δεν πρεπει να μαθαινουν οι εφηβοι για ζητηματα σεξουαλικοτητας και αντισυληψης\"
\"οποιος γραφει πολλα ποστ ειναι η ψυχασθενης η πουλαει κατι\"
\"οποιος λεει οτι δεν ειναι ελεφαντας πρεπει να μπορει να το αποδεικνυει παντα\"
θες κι αλλα?
Η Ελληνικη δωρεαν Παιδεια , δεν μας γεμισε μονο με το \"Πατρις -θρησκεια και οικογενεια\" ερευνητη...
Το χειροτερο απο ολα μας εκανε αναισθητους και καχυποτους για οποιον δεν μας μοιαζει.....

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by researcher_
> παντως καταλαβα Πανο τι εννοεις
> 
> η γραμμη υπαρχει ηδη
> 
> απλα να φαινεται και στο φορουμ καπου εμφανως
> 
> οκ
> 
> ισως σε αυτο σου απντησουν οι διαχειριστες


λεςερευνητη να κερδισω την ευνοια \"των θεων\" ?
χα χα χα

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

Ηρθε να πει τον πονο της γιατι κανεις απο τους δικους της δεν την καταλαβαινε. Κανεις δεν μπαινει στο φορουμ για να γινει καλα αλλα για να ανοιξει την καρδια του. Ηθελε να τραβηξει την προσοχη και το καταφερε.

Αυτο ομως που ειπα ειναι πως η παρουσια του φορουμ σιγουρα ειναι γνωστη στην γραμμη SOS και σε οσους ασχολουνται με αναλογα θεματα. Αν ηθελαν να παρακολουθουν καθημερινα θα το εκαναν και δεν θα περιμεναν να τους πιασει κανεις απο το χερακι. Ολα τα αλλα ειναι αμπελοφιλοσοφιες για να πουλαμε μουρη στο φορουμ

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Πάνο....συνεχίζεις τις μπουρδολογίες σου χωρίς ανάσα προκειμένου να χώσεις τη μουσούδα σου σε ένα χώρο που κανεις δεν σε κάλεσε και απ\' όλη τη συμμετοχή σου μόνο τα νεύρα του κόσμου κατάφερες να σπάσεις, πόσο μάλλον να βοηθήσεις.
> Στο ξαναλέω: η κοινότητα αποτελείται από πολλών ειδών άτομα, πολλά από αυτά είναι σε πολύ δύσκολη κατάσταση. Αν ήσουν πραγματικός ψυχολόγος δεν θα ζητούσες γραμμή ΣΟΣ ούτε θα καλούσες τους υπεύθυνους και μας να σώσουμε μαζί τον κόσμο, δημιουργώντας περισσότερο άγχος και φοβίες σε αυτούς που υποφέρουν.
> Για να σε προλάβω, υπάρχει ψυχολόγος εδώ μέσα, (η μαρίνα38), που όχι μόνο δεν κινδυνολογεί και δεν αμπελοφιλοσοφεί ψάχνοντας πιθανούς πελάτες, αλλά βοηθά πραγματικά όσους έχουν ανάγκη με αποτέλεσμα να έχει γίνει ένα πολύτιμο μέλος σε αυτή την κοινότητα.
> ...


μαζευτε τον

----------


## lllogan

Αν επικοινωνήσουμε αρκετοί με κάποιον administrator/moderator πιστεύω θα γίνει αυτό που πρέπει να γίνει. Εγώ το έχω κάνει ήδη. Δεν ξέρω τι είδους προβλήματα μπορεί να υπάρχουν, αν υπάρχουν, τι εντέλει δικαιολογεί τέτοιες συμπεριφορές, αυτό όμως δεν μπορεί να συνεχιστεί.

----------


## researcher

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by researcher_
> αλλη ερωτηση
> 
> ο Μακεδονας Αλεξανδρος με τη γραμμη sos που κολανε?
> ...


τι να πει κανεις?

ο πονος ειναι πονος

κι Πανος ειναι Πανος

και επισης

αλλο Πανος κι αλλο πονος

τι να πω...

rien!

----------


## Remedy

λολ ρισερτσερ  :Smile:

----------


## researcher

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> λολ ρισερτσερ


τι ενοεις remedy

αυτο το λολ ποτε δε το καταλαβα

α στο καλο...

----------


## researcher

εγω παντως ειμαι με Πανο

λεει ωραια πραγματα

καπως κουραζομαι γιατι τα λεει ολα μαζι

σαν συμπυκνωμενη σκεψη

αλλα και καπως μπερδεμενη

αλλα καποια πραγματα δεν τα ηξερα και με αρεσε που τα εμαθα

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Για να σε προλάβω, υπάρχει ψυχολόγος εδώ μέσα, (η μαρίνα38), που όχι μόνο δεν κινδυνολογεί και δεν αμπελοφιλοσοφεί ψάχνοντας πιθανούς πελάτες, αλλά βοηθά πραγματικά όσους έχουν ανάγκη με αποτέλεσμα να έχει γίνει ένα πολύτιμο μέλος σε αυτή την κοινότητα.


Mε την ευκαιρία θα ήθελα να συμφωνήσω με τη Θεοφανία και να πω ένα δήμόσιο ευχαριστώ στη Μαρίνα που με βοήθησε πραγματικά όταν ζήτησα τη βοήθεια της.
Πραγματικά τη θεωρω ένα πολύτιμο μέλος.

Όσο για τις γραμμές σοσ κ.λ.π. και μόνο με την ιδέα ότι θα μπαίνω και θα βλέπω τη γραμμή με αγχώνει...αισθάνομαι έναν κάποιον απροσδιόριστο φόβο και που τώρα βρίσκομαι σε καλή φάση γενικά.

----------


## πανος12345

Είναι πολλά που μας αγχώνουν καθε μέρα άρση , αλλά πιο πολύ απο όλα, μας αγχώνει το άγνωστο.... και δυστυχώς στην ζωή μας πολλά μας ειναι ακόμα άγνωστα...
Το ερώτημα ειναι ...
Αν σε ένα φορουμ που τιτλοφορείται \"φορουμ υποστήριξης \" υπήρχε κάπου ένα κερί \" αναμενο\" , που να γράφει ΣΟΣ, 
*ίσως έσωζε καποια ζωή* . αν η βοήθεια που μπορεί να σου δώσει ένα προφιλ, όπως εκείνο της \"ρεμεντυ\" αρκεί για να πέσεις στις γραμμές του τραίνου , με την δικαιολογία,
ότι η ανωνυμία προστατεύεται απο τον νόμο περί προστασίας προσωπικών δεδομένων , η αν υπάρχει στην πρακτική του εφαρμογή ένα κενό, που απαιτεί συστηματικό έλεγχο *καθε ποστ με κριτήρια ευδιάκριτα και ευανάγνωστα* για τον καθε ένα, για να μην θρηνήσουμε πιθανόν θύματα
στον \"Ναό της διαδικτυακής υποστηριξης\" για καποιον 
που προτίμησε το διαδίκτυο, αντί για το τηλέφωνο...

----------


## melene

δεν ξερω τι συμβαινει γιατι δεν εχω διαβασει τι εχει προηγηθει 
ομως δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι τετοια προκαταληψη με αυτον τον ανθρωπο.
δημοκρατια εχουμε,ας πει οτι θελει,αν βεβαια αυτο δεν προσβαλλει τα δικαιωματα του αλλου.
εχετε πεσει πανω του βλεπω και μιλατε για αμπελοφιλοσοφιες και πρασειν αλογα
αν σας φαινεται τοσο χαζη η ιδεα του μην ασχολειστε.απλα....
ο,τι δεν σας κανει απορριψτε το,γιατι ολα αυτα???
δηλαδη τη γνωμη του λεει ο ανθρωπος και στην προκειμενη με βρισκει απολυτα συμφωνη,
θα θελα να εχω την ασφαλεια οτι αν χρειαστω κατι θα εχω καπου να καταφυγω.
γιατι τοσος σνομπισμος πια?

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by melene_
> δεν ξερω τι συμβαινει γιατι δεν εχω διαβασει τι εχει προηγηθει 
> ομως δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι τετοια προκαταληψη με αυτον τον ανθρωπο.
> δημοκρατια εχουμε,ας πει οτι θελει,αν βεβαια αυτο δεν προσβαλλει τα δικαιωματα του αλλου.
> εχετε πεσει πανω του βλεπω και μιλατε για αμπελοφιλοσοφιες και πρασειν αλογα
> αν σας φαινεται τοσο χαζη η ιδεα του μην ασχολειστε.απλα....
> ο,τι δεν σας κανει απορριψτε το,γιατι ολα αυτα???
> δηλαδη τη γνωμη του λεει ο ανθρωπος και στην προκειμενη με βρισκει απολυτα συμφωνη,
> θα θελα να εχω την ασφαλεια οτι αν χρειαστω κατι θα εχω καπου να καταφυγω.
> γιατι τοσος σνομπισμος πια?


αγαπητη μου αγνωστη
σε ευχαριστω γιατι εισαι τιμια στην κριση σου , οχι για την σημασια της συμμετοχης μου σε αυτο το διαλογο, αλλα για τη σημασια του σκοπου που *ισως καλειται να επιτελεσει αυτο το φορουμ ,με στοχο την ανθρωπινη ζωη!*

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> Το ερωτημα ειναι ...
> Αν σε ενα φορουμ που τιτλοφορειται \"φορουμ υποστηριξης \" υπηρχε καπου ενα κερι
> \" αναμενο\" , αν η βοηθεια που μπορει να σου δωσει ενα προφιλ,
> όπως εκείνο της \"ρεμεντυ\" αρκειη οχι για να πεσεις στις γραμμες του τραινου , με την δικαιολογια οτι η ανωνυμαι προστατευεται απο τον νομο περι προστασιας προσωπικων δεδομενων , η αν υπαρχει στην παρκτικου του εφαρμογη ενα κενο που απαιτει συστηματικο εγχο καθε ποστ με κριτηρια ευδιακριτα και ευαναγνωστα για τον καθε ενα για να μην θρηνησουμε πιθανον θυματα στον \"Ναο της διαδικτυακης υποστηρξης\" για καποιον που προτιμησε το διαδικτυο αντι για το τηλεφωνο...


Πάνο δε διάβασα όλα τα ποστ αλλά πιστεύω ότι τα΄βαλες πολύ με τη ρέμεντι.Η ρέμεντι είναι καιρό εδώ και προσπαθεί να βοηθήσει με το δικό της τρόπο που όμως κρύβει μεγάλες αλήθειες.Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να στρέψει κάποιον στις γραμμές του τρένου!!!!!Αυτό μόνο ανέκδοτο μπορείς να το πεις!
Καλύτερα απ\'το να κατηγορείς για να βγαλεις το θυμό σου να της πεις στα ίσα τι σε ενοχλεί επί προσωπικού.

Κατά τα άλλα εδώ μπαίνουμε για να επικοινωνούμε,να αλληλουποστηριζόμαστε και όχι τόσο να ΄σωθούμε΄ από μια πιθανή αυτοκτονία.Αν αυτός ήταν ο σκοπός μας θα ανατρέχαμε σε ανάλογα σαιτ(σοσ) ή θα τα είχαμε αποθηκευμένα στις σελίδες.Δε νομίζω πως υπάρχει λόγος να είναι στο φόρουμ προκαταλαμβάνοντάς μας αρνητικά.

Αυτός που θέλει να ζητήσει βοήθεια για την αποτροπή μιας αυτοκτονίας τη βρίσκει(και πολύ γρήγορα μάλιστα) κι αυτός που δε θέλει μπορεί να είναι μπροστα του με τεράστια γράμματα και να μην το κάνει.Το κακό είναι πως η απόπειρα(και οι ώρες της κρίσης πριν) είναι το τελικό στάδιο(και μάλιστα κάπως ανεξέλεγκτο,ειδικά από απόσταση)...το θέμα είναι η πρόληψη της.

----------


## Sofia

Πάνο,

διαβασα τον τιτλο του θεματος σου κ φρικαρα. Στην πορεια διαβασα καπου να λες για μια γραμμη υποστήριξης κ μου αρεσε πολυ σαν ιδεα. Αυτο σαν ιδεα αναιρει τον τιτλο με τον οποιο φρικαρα. 

Συμφωνω πώς σε περιπτώσεις \"εκτακτου αναγκης\" οπως αυτη που παρουσιαστηκε προσφατα με την Αφρουλα, κ την αποπειρα αισθανθηκα μαλλον πρωτη φορα τρομαγμενη, αμηχανη κ φοβηθηκα στο να γραψω το παραμικρο. Καταλαβαινω κ υποθέτω πώς οσοι εσπευσαν να γραψουν στο θεμα της σκοπο ειχαν να βοηθησουν κ οχι να συντελεσουν σε μια εξαρση του προβληματος της. Με τη λογικη αυτη λοιπον, μια γραμμη SOS υποθέτω πώς θα ηταν πολυ πιο ασφαλης επιλογη.Πιο σιγουρη κ πιο χρησιμη-ειδικα εδω σε ενα τετοιο φορουμ. Σκεφτομαι πώς αυτο δεν σημαινει πώς ο ανθρωπος με τετοιες σκεψεις θα καταφυγει σιγουρα σ αυτη τη γραμμη, ομως καταλαβαινω πώς ειναι κατι σαν διχτυ ασφαλειας. Υπάρχει αλλα δεν ξερεις αν θα χρησιμοποιηθει.

Αυτο ομως που γραφεις, ερχεται σε πληρη αντιδιαστολη με τον τιτλο. Που ειναι προκλητικος. Δεν μπορουμε να σωσουμε μια ζωη. Στην καλυτερη περιπτωση μπορουμε να βοηθησουμε στιγμιαια. Δεν ειναι λιγο, ομως σιγουρα δεν αρκει για να σωθει καποιος. 

Για τις επιθεσεις απο αλλα μελη, εχω να πω κατι: καταρχην η ρεμεντυ δεν εχει ανοιξει πολλα προφιλ. Η αισθηση μου ειναι αυτη που εχω με την παρουσια μου αρκετο καιρο στον χωρο αυτο. Πάντως οπως βλεπεις καποιοι εχουν εναντιωθει στα οσα γραφεις. Ε, σαν ψυχολογος που εισαι, μπορεις να υποθέσεις -αν θες - κ γιατι κ πώς...Αλλωστε πολλες φορες μεχρι σημερα, εγω προσωπικα σε εχω δει να βγαζεις συμπερασματα συμπεριφορων για ανθρωπους με τους οποιους δεν συνομιλεις καν (βλεπε θεμα παχυσαρκιας). Ποσο μάλλον, αν μπορεις να μιλησεις κ μαζι τους (μεσω νετ).

Αν θες απο μενα μια συμβουλη - που δεν ειμαι ειδικη βεβαια- δωσε στον καθενα μας τον χωρο του να πει αυτο που πιστευει, μη βιαζεσαι να βγαλεις συμπερασματα.Αυτο μου φαινεται πώς κανεις.

----------


## TC

Πολύ καλή και αυτή η ιδέα σου πανος1002 !

Γιατί δεν ανοίγεις εσύ ένα τέτοιο site που τα ξες και καλά???
Άσε μας εμάς εδώ!

Και εκεί στο site ΣΟΥ να δίνεις συμβουλές σε χαπακωμένους -κατά την γνωστή πλεόν προτίμησή σου-, να συνεργάζεσαι με όσες εταιρίες παροχών θέλεις και να κλείνεις την πόρτα κατάμουτρα σε αυτούς που δεν γουστάρεις.

----------


## arktos

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα_
> Σε 11 μερες εχεις 161 ποστ. Χαλαρωσε λιγο και ζησε την ζωη σου. 
> Αν ενδιαφερονται καποιοι υπευθυνοι τοτε σιγουρα γνωριζουν το φορουμ και αν το ηθελαν πραγματικα θα παρακολουθουσαν αναλογα θεματα οπως αυτο της Αφρουλας
> 
> ...




ποια ακριβώς ήταν αυτά τα επαγγέλματα?

----------


## zinovia

Ασχετο με το θεμα αλλα δεν κρατιεμαι να μην το πω: η Ρωξανη δεν ηταν κορη του Δαρειου αλλα κορη του Οξυαρτη, ηγεμονα της Βακτριας.Για να ξερουμε με πους ταυτιζομαστε και γιατι...
Η γραμμη σοσ ειναι καλη ιδεα..

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> Το ερωτημα ειναι ...
> Αν σε ενα φορουμ που τιτλοφορειται \"φορουμ υποστηριξης \" υπηρχε καπου ενα κερι
> \" αναμενο\" , αν η βοηθεια που μπορει να σου δωσει ενα προφιλ,
> ...


Εισαι λογικος και μετρημενος ανθρωπος απο οτι βγαζω απο την σκεψη σου...
Πραγματι η αυτοκτονια δεν ειναι ουτε αποφαση της στιγμης , ουτε αποφαση ενος λογικου ανθρωπου γιατι αποτελει συμπτωμα ψυχωτικης συμπεριφορας και ευτυχως η Χωρα μας ειναι απο τις τελευταιες σε παγκοσμιο καταλογο λογω της ηλιοφανειας και του μεσογειακου ταπεραμεντου...
Ομως καθε \"πορτα\" στο διαδικτυο , ανοιγει με λεξεις -κλειδια.
*Η λεξη \"ψυχολογια\" ειναι εκ των πραγματων πιο πιθανή απο το ΣΟΣ...*
Γιατί είπαμε ο ψυχωτικός ασθενής , \"θυσιάζει \"την ζωή του , όπως εσύ ίσως, θα θυσίαζες το παλιό σου μαξιλάρι, γιατί ο ορισμός της συγκεκριμένης μορφής ψύχωσης, ειναι ακριβώς η συναισθηματική έκπτωση και αυτο εχει σαφώς επιπτώσεις, στην αξιολόγηση της ίδιας της ζωης... 
Λέω λοιπόν με το μυαλό μου , ότι αν διάβαζα κάποιο άτομο,
να γράφει στην διάθεσή του \"στο τελευταίο στάδιο της ζωης \" 
η κάτι σχετικό ,αυτο δεν σημαινει απαραιτητα οτι το ατομο βρηκε το ΣΟΣ που στο δικο μου μυαλο τουλαχιστον σημαινει ασθενοφορο , γιατρο, πρωτες βοηθειες κλπ...
Βαζοντας ενα μπανερακι η εστω μια μικρη ταμπελιτσα με ενα λινκ του τυπου 
*\"Αν νοιώθετε άσχημα, αν η ζωή δεν εχει πια νόημα για σας , είμαστε εδώ ,ανώνυμα και εμπιστευτικά ,για να μοιράσουμε τις σκέψεις μας και να σας κάνουμε να βρείτε ξανά την διέξοδο στα προβλήματά σας\"* 
Ενα απλό λινκ σε κάποιο απο τα σαιτ που ανέφερες , 
θα απελευθέρωνε όσους παραμείνουν εδώ απο πιθανές τύψεις ,αν ω μη γεννητο η Αφρουλα , εξαφανιστεί για πάντα απο το σαιτ.... 
ΥΓ 
Μην φανταστεις οτι την ειδα στον υπνο μου αυτη την περιπτωση....Με ενημερωσαν καποιοι που δεν ηθελαν να βγει το ονομα τους προφανως προς τα εξω...

----------


## πανος12345

θα παω ακομα πιο μακρυα τεχνικα να πω οτι αυτο θα μπορουσε να γινει διαφορετικα 
αν αντι για περιγραφη η \"διαθεση \" ειχε επιλογες πχ 
πολυ καλη [ ]
καλη [ ]
μετρια [ ]
σχετικα κακη [ ]
πολυ κακη [ ] οπου εδω το τσεκαρισμα του χρηστη θα οδηγουσε κατευθειαν στο σαιτ του ΣΟΣ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
αν οντως καποιοι ισως ενολουνται αν δουν το μπανερακι που σωζει ζωες !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## giota

Ας βρεθεί κάτι τέλος πάντων είναι φόρουμ που μπαίνουν απελπισμένοι άνθρωποι ζητώντας να βρούν λίγη συντροφιά.Ας υπάρξει κάτι sos

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by giota_
> Ας βρεθεί κάτι τέλος πάντων είναι φόρουμ που μπαίνουν απελπισμένοι άνθρωποι ζητώντας να βρούν λίγη συντροφιά.Ας υπάρξει κάτι sos


ναι Γιωτα 
απελπισμενοι ανθρωποι ανακατεμενοι με εμπορους , δημοσιους υπαλληλους και ψυχολογους , γιατρους , ψυχιατρους εκπαιδευτικους κλπ
*Μια μικρογραφία δηλαδή της σημερινης Ελληνικης κοινωνιας
με σαφή προσδιορισμό την αναγκη υποστήριξης ,
ψυχολογικά , κοινωνικά , ηθικά , ανθρωπιστικά*

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> .....Βαζοντας ενα μπανερακι η εστω μια μικρη ταμπελιτσα με ενα λινκ του τυπου 
> *\"Αν νοιώθετε άσχημα, αν η ζωή δεν εχει πια νόημα για σας , είμαστε εδώ ,ανώνυμα και εμπιστευτικά ,για να μοιράσουμε τις σκέψεις μας και να σας κάνουμε να βρείτε ξανά την διέξοδο στα προβλήματά σας\"* 
> .....


αυτο το κειμενακι θα ηταν πολυ ωραιο για μπανερακι σε γραμμη 090....\"αβαδιστα, αβασανιστα στον χωρο σας\"

μα καλα,ποιον νομιζεις οτι δουλευεις κυρ πανο?

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by lllogan_
> Αν επικοινωνήσουμε αρκετοί με κάποιον administrator/moderator πιστεύω θα γίνει αυτό που πρέπει να γίνει. Εγώ το έχω κάνει ήδη. Δεν ξέρω τι είδους προβλήματα μπορεί να υπάρχουν, αν υπάρχουν, τι εντέλει δικαιολογεί τέτοιες συμπεριφορές, αυτό όμως δεν μπορεί να συνεχιστεί.


συμφωνω μαζι σου και το εκανα επισης για πρωτη φορα στα 3 χρονια που συμμετεχω

μπορει να υπηρξαν διαφωνιες και εντασεις ολα αυτα τα χρονια,αλλα τετοια πρωτοφανη χυδαιοτητα πρωτη φορα συναντω στο νετ και μαλιστα απο ανθρωπο που δηλωνει ειδικος της ψυχικης υγειας

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by TC_
> Πολύ καλή και αυτή η ιδέα σου πανος1002 !
> 
> Γιατί δεν ανοίγεις εσύ ένα τέτοιο site που τα ξες και καλά???
> Άσε μας εμάς εδώ!
> 
> Και εκεί στο site ΣΟΥ να δίνεις συμβουλές σε χαπακωμένους -κατά την γνωστή πλεόν προτίμησή σου-, να συνεργάζεσαι με όσες εταιρίες παροχών θέλεις και να κλείνεις την πόρτα κατάμουτρα σε αυτούς που δεν γουστάρεις.


σωστη

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by TC_
> Πολύ καλή και αυτή η ιδέα σου πανος1002 !
> 
> Γιατί δεν ανοίγεις εσύ ένα τέτοιο site που τα ξες και καλά???
> ...


αν ειστε ψυχοπαθεις σας συγωρω φτανει να μου εξηγησει πια ο αντμιν που οφελει στην υγεια τους να βριζουν οποιον μπαινει εδω για να βοηθησει και μπορει να βοηθησει *μονο* αν τον αφησουν να το κανει αυτοι που το διαχειριζονται

----------


## researcher

Το σεξ η εργασία και η επικοινωνία ειναι οι 3 λέξεις που θα κρινουν την ευτυχία στην ζωή σας...


σας?

μας

----------


## NikosD.

Η ιδέα εκ πρώτης φαίνεται να έχει νοιάξιμο και ενδιαφέρον, όμως ας μην ξεχνάμε ποιος είναι ο σκοπός ύπαρξης αυτής της σελίδας και κυρίως αυτού του φόρουμ.

Δεν είμαστε εδώ για να σώσουμε ζωές αλλά για να πούμε μια φιλική κουβέντα υποστήριξης στον συνάνθρωπο μας έτσι ώστε να αισθανθεί ότι δεν είναι μόνος σε αυτό που περνάει και πως κι άλλοι άνθρωποι βιώνουν παρόμοια πράγματα και είναι εδώ με διάθεση να τον/την ακούσουν.

Κάθε τι παραπάνω όπως διαγνώσεις, προτάσεις φαρμάκων, βοήθεια σε αυτοκτονικό ιδεασμό κτλ είναι ΕΠΙΚΙΝΔΥΝΟ και αφελές. 

Μόνο ένα \"φιλικό χτύπημα στην πλάτη\" δίνει το φόρουμ, τίποτα παραπάνω και λυπάμαι εάν σε κάποιους κλωτσάω τον ρομαντισμό τους και την διάθεση τους να βοηθήσουν με ακόμη πιο \"επιθετικούς\" τρόπους. Οπως έγραψα λίγο πριν και σε άλλο θέμα, προσέξτε να μην μπούμε σε καταστάσεις συνεξάρτησης.

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by NikosD._
> Η ιδέα εκ πρώτης φαίνεται να έχει νοιάξιμο και ενδιαφέρον, όμως ας μην ξεχνάμε ποιος είναι ο σκοπός ύπαρξης αυτής της σελίδας και κυρίως αυτού του φόρουμ.
> 
> Δεν είμαστε εδώ για να σώσουμε ζωές αλλά για να πούμε μια φιλική κουβέντα υποστήριξης στον συνάνθρωπο μας έτσι ώστε να αισθανθεί ότι δεν είναι μόνος σε αυτό που περνάει και πως κι άλλοι άνθρωποι βιώνουν παρόμοια πράγματα και είναι εδώ με διάθεση να τον/την ακούσουν.
> 
> *Κάθε τι παραπάνω όπως διαγνώσεις, προτάσεις φαρμάκων, βοήθεια σε αυτοκτονικό ιδεασμό κτλ είναι ΕΠΙΚΙΝΔΥΝΟ και αφελές.*  
> Μόνο ένα \"φιλικό χτύπημα στην πλάτη\" δίνει το φόρουμ, τίποτα παραπάνω και λυπάμαι εάν σε κάποιους κλωτσάω τον ρομαντισμό τους και την διάθεση τους να βοηθήσουν με ακόμη πιο \"επιθετικούς\" τρόπους. Οπως έγραψα λίγο πριν και σε άλλο θέμα, προσέξτε να μην μπούμε σε καταστάσεις συνεξάρτησης.


οχι μονο συμφωνω αλλα δεν σας κρυβω οτι εχω χτυπηθει κατω απο τα γελια  :Smile:  (μη δινετε σημασια, κατι θυμηθηκα..)

----------


## zinovia

Ρεμεντυ, δεν καταλαβαινω, γιατι το λες?

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by zinovia_
> Ρεμεντυ, δεν καταλαβαινω, γιατι το λες?


ε παιδακι ειμαι κι εγω .
διασκεδαζω ποτε ποτε  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by NikosD._
> Η ιδέα εκ πρώτης φαίνεται να έχει νοιάξιμο και ενδιαφέρον, όμως ας μην ξεχνάμε ποιος είναι ο σκοπός ύπαρξης αυτής της σελίδας και κυρίως αυτού του φόρουμ.
> 
> Δεν είμαστε εδώ για να σώσουμε ζωές αλλά για να πούμε μια φιλική κουβέντα υποστήριξης στον συνάνθρωπο μας έτσι ώστε να αισθανθεί ότι δεν είναι μόνος σε αυτό που περνάει και πως κι άλλοι άνθρωποι βιώνουν παρόμοια πράγματα και είναι εδώ με διάθεση να τον/την ακούσουν.
> 
> Κάθε τι παραπάνω όπως διαγνώσεις, προτάσεις φαρμάκων, βοήθεια σε αυτοκτονικό ιδεασμό κτλ είναι ΕΠΙΚΙΝΔΥΝΟ και αφελές. 
> 
> Μόνο ένα \"φιλικό χτύπημα στην πλάτη\" δίνει το φόρουμ, τίποτα παραπάνω και λυπάμαι εάν σε κάποιους κλωτσάω τον ρομαντισμό τους και την διάθεση τους να βοηθήσουν με ακόμη πιο \"επιθετικούς\" τρόπους. Οπως έγραψα λίγο πριν και σε άλλο θέμα, προσέξτε να μην μπούμε σε καταστάσεις συνεξάρτησης.


Ολα αυτα σωστα τα επικροτω σαν θεωρια αγαπητε Νικο..
Ομως απο το \"ενα χερι στην πλατη \" μεχρι την μανιακη επιθεση πιθανων ψυχοπαθων , θα την δεχομουνα μονο σαν ειδικος σε θεματα ψυχικης υγειας , αλλα οχι σαν επισκεπτης ενος φορουμ υποστηριξης η πολυ περισσοτερο , σαν καποιος που εχει αναγκη να νοιωσει ενα ζεστο και φιλικο χερι στην προσπαθεια του να μοιραστει γνωσεις, εμπειρια και θεληση για αλληλογτηριξη στις επικοινωνιακες αναγκες που οντως *υπο προυποθεσεις* μπορουν να ειναι πολυ οφελιμες...
Ποιες ειναι οι προυποθεσεις αυτες?
Νομιζω οτι εξαντλουνται στα πλαισια μιας στοιχειωδους ικανοτητας , ετοιμοτητας και διαθεσης για επικοινωνια.
Ειναι δυο μερες που δεχομαι επιθεση απο καποια προφιλ που ισως ειναι μια και η αυτη προσωπικοτητα , οταν εκανα ισως το λαθος να αποκαλυψω οτι υπηρξα γενικος γραμματεας της Συντονιστικης επιτροπης του Σ.Ε.Ψ που σημαινει οτι ειμαι ψυχλογος πριν η Πολιτεια αναγνωρισει καν στην Χωρα μας την αναγκη να υπαρχει μια τετοια ειδικοτητα στα Ελληνικα πανεπιστημια.
Βαζω δηλαδη το εξης θεμα...
Το φορουμ αυτο ειναι απλοκλειστικα για ψυχοπαθεις?
Αν ειναι ετσι να ζητησω συγνωμη και να φυγω ...
Αν ομως ειναι φορουμ υποστηριξης οπως θελεουν ορισμενοι να το βλεπουν , μην αγνοουμε συνειδητα 3000 χρονια εξελιξης!!!!
Αν η Βιβλος εβαλε τον ανθρωπο σε μια οργανωμενη με κανονες ζωη με τις 10 εντολες , δεν μπορει ενα τοσο ευαισθητο λογω αντικειμενου φορουμ να μην εχει μοντερειτορ γιατι σου το λεω με ολη την επιστημονικοτητα της φρασης , *θα θρηνησουμε θυματα* Το ποστ της Ανθουλας χθες το οποιο σωστα ζητησες να αδρανησει λογω της κρισιμης καταστασης , δεχθηκε επιθετικοτητα απο καποια προφιλ και σημερα σε νεο ποστ η αφρουλα[η το προφιλ που την υποδυεται ] μας γραφει οτι ο αδελφος της ειναι επισης ψυχωτικος!!!!!!!!!!!
*Νομιζω οτι καθε φορουμ υποστηριξης , πρεπει να ειναι θεραπευτικο με την εννοια να μαθαινει στον χρηστη πως να περιοριζει την επιθετικοτητα του , βασει της αναγκης για επικοινωνια που ειναι εμφυτη.*

----------


## keep_walking

Λοιπον Πανο να σου κανω ορισμενες φιλικες παρατηρησεις.

1)Δεν χρησιμοποιυμε εκφρασεις οπως ψυχοπαθεις,χαπακιας,ψυχακι ας και τα συναφη εκτος αν το κανουμε με χιουμοριστικη διαθεση.

2)Το καθε προφιλ ειναι μοοναδικο χωρις να αποκλειω καποιος να εχει 2-3 προφιλ,αλλα τις επιθεσεις τις δεχτηκες απο παλια μελη και σε διαβεβαιω σχεδον σιγουρα οτι ειναι μοναδικα.

3)Η Αφρουλα δεν δεχτηκε απο κανενα επιθεση,ηρθε σε αντιπαραθεση παλιοτερα με ενα μελος και απο μερους μου οταν μιλουσε ο αδερφος της δηλωσα με καθε αμφιβολια δειγματα καχυποψιας που μπορει να ειναι και σωστα σε ενα διαδικτυακο περιβαλλον.

4) Το οτι καποιος ειναι ψυχωτικος μπορει να σημαινει κατι αλλα δεν σημαινει οτι δεν μπορει να επικοινωνει το ιδιο καλα με τους υπολοιπους,απο κει και περα ρολο παιζει ο χαρακτηρας του καθενος.

5)Την επιθεση μπορει να τη δεχτηκες γιατι συμπεριφερεσαι με τον ιδιο τροπο με ενα παλιοτερο μελος το οποιο εχει δημιουργησει προστριβες στο φορουμ με τον ιδιο τροπο.Δεν ξερω αν εισαι το ιδιο προσωπο παντως εχετε πολλα κοινα στοιχεια.

6)Ο καθενας προσφερει αυτο που προσφερει χωρις να καταφευγει σε υπερβολες του στυλ ανοιγω 10 καινουρια τοπικ την ημερα,κανω αιτηση για moderator κλπ κλπ. Δεν χρειαζεται να κατακτησεις αυτο το χωρο απλως να εισαι ενα μελος.

7)Οι αποψεις σου ειναι λιγο υπερβολικες αλλα αυτο δεν θα ηθελα να το αλλαξεις ο καθεις με τις αποψεις του αρκει να κρατας στοιχειωδη ευγενεια.

8)Πιστευω οτι σε γενικες γραμμες υπαρχει ευθυνη των αλλων μελων αλλα κυριως η ευθυνη ειναι δικια σου,δεν εχω κανει και το ντετεκτιβ απο ποστ σε ποστ να δω ποιος παρατρβηξε το σχοινι.

9)Καλο ειναι να μη δηλωνεις επαγγελματιας αρκει να προσφερεις ενα χερι βοηθειας,αλλο μελος ηταν επαγγελματιας και δεν το ανεφερε παρα μονο οταν ρωτηθηκε,και ρωτηθηκε γιατι οι αποψεις της δειχνουν καταρτιση και ωριμοτητα.
Δεν ξερω κατα ποσο εισαι επαγγελματιας ψυχολογος οπως αναφερεις και τις δαφνες σου αλλα καλο ειναι να μην της αναφερεις καθολου...ασε να σε ρκινουν απο τις αποψεις σου ακι απο την δικτυακη σου προσωπικοτητα και οχι απο τι εισαι στηνπραγματικη ζωη.

10)Δεν βρισκω κατι αλλο να γραψω καλο ειναι να χαλαρωσουμε λιγο ολοι,δεν χρειαζονται υπερβολες και να πεφτουμε με τα μουτρα σε κατι.

Προσωπικες αποψεις παντα που οφειλω να πω ειτε ειναι λαθος ειτε σωστες.

----------


## researcher

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Λοιπον Πανο να σου κανω ορισμενες φιλικες παρατηρησεις.
> 
> 1)Δεν χρησιμοποιυμε εκφρασεις οπως ψυχοπαθεις,χαπακιας,ψυχακι ας και τα συναφη εκτος αν το κανουμε με χιουμοριστικη διαθεση.
> 
> 2)Το καθε προφιλ ειναι μοοναδικο χωρις να αποκλειω καποιος να εχει 2-3 προφιλ,αλλα τις επιθεσεις τις δεχτηκες απο παλια μελη και σε διαβεβαιω σχεδον σιγουρα οτι ειναι μοναδικα.
> 
> 3)Η Αφρουλα δεν δεχτηκε απο κανενα επιθεση,ηρθε σε αντιπαραθεση παλιοτερα με ενα μελος και απο μερους μου οταν μιλουσε ο αδερφος της δηλωσα με καθε αμφιβολια δειγματα καχυποψιας που μπορει να ειναι και σωστα σε ενα διαδικτυακο περιβαλλον.
> 
> ...


Keep_walking

πραγματκα πολυ εμπεριστατωμενες αποψεις και με εκφραζουν απολυτα

να εισαι καλα

----------


## Θεοφανία

Κηπ...με κάλυψες 99% και όχι 100%. Ξέρεις γιατί;
Παρέλειψες να ρώτησεις αν ο ίδιος έχει επισκεφτεί ψυχίατρο τα τελευταία χρόνια, μήπως μπορούσαμε να βρούμε καμιά άκρη...
Δεν παλεύεται με τίποτα η κατάσταση...

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Λοιπον Πανο να σου κανω ορισμενες φιλικες παρατηρησεις.
> 
> 1)Δεν χρησιμοποιυμε εκφρασεις οπως ψυχοπαθεις,χαπακιας,ψυχακι ας και τα συναφη εκτος αν το κανουμε με χιουμοριστικη διαθεση.
> *Οποιος ενοχλειται απο μια λεξη σημαινει οτι εχει συναισθηματικη φορτιση , αρα δεν εναι ψυχωτικος!*
> 
> 2)Το καθε προφιλ ειναι μοοναδικο χωρις να αποκλειω καποιος να εχει 2-3 προφιλ,αλλα τις επιθεσεις τις δεχτηκες απο παλια μελη και σε διαβεβαιω σχεδον σιγουρα οτι ειναι μοναδικα.
> Μην με διαβεβαιωνεις για την δουλεια μου γιατι εδω και πολλα χρονια ασχολουμε με φορουμ διαδικτυου και ζητηματα προστασιας απο διπλοεγγραφες κλπ
> *Δεν υπαρχει καμμια απολυτως πιθανοτητα να περιοριστει ο αριθμος των εγγραφων καποιου!*
> ...

----------


## πανος12345

ΥΓ Σε ευχαριστω που μου υπεδειξες το λαθος στην υπογραφη μου!
Το διορθωσα....

----------


## researcher

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> ΥΓ Σε ευχαριστω που μου υπεδειξες το λαθος στην υπογραφη μου!
> Το διορθωσα....


παρακαλω!

----------


## researcher

> _Originally posted by researcher_
> Το σεξ η εργασία και η επικοινωνία ειναι οι 3 λέξεις που θα κρινουν την ευτυχία στην ζωή σας...
> 
> 
> σας?
> 
> μας


sorry

τωρα καταλαβα πως το ευχαριστω το εγραψες για τον κηπ

αλλα αφου εγω το εγραψα

εγω παιρνω και το ευχαριστω ενταξει?  :Smile:

----------


## keep_walking

Δεν περιμενα φυσσικα να συμφωνησεις Πανο και φυσικα διαφωνω σε πολλα σημεια μαζι σου...αλλα ας μην το τραβηξουμε.Το ουσιαστικο ειναι οτι δεν εβγαλες επιθετικοτητα.

Μονο σε ενα σημειο το ποιο μελος ηρθε σε αντιπαραθεση με την Αφρουλα δεν παιζει ρολο,αλλωστε ηταν φταιξιμο και των δυο αλλα δεν νοειται φορουμ χωρις αντιπαραθεσεις αν αυτο αποτελειται απο ανθρωπινα οντα.Αλλωστε μη ξεχνας ηδη εσυ εχεις ερθει σε αντιπαραθεση με πολλους πασης φυσεως ασθενειων.

Οποτε το μελος το συγκεκριμενο που μπορει να αισθανεται πολυ ασχημα τωρα χωρις να φερει καμμια απολυτως ευθυνη,και το τονιζω οτι δεν φερει ευθυνη,ας μην το τραβαμε απο τα μαλλια.

Διαφωνω και σε αλλα,αλλα το συγκεκριμενο νομιζω ειναι σημαντικο.

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Λοιπον Πανο να σου κανω ορισμενες φιλικες παρατηρησεις.
> 
> 1)Δεν χρησιμοποιυμε εκφρασεις οπως ψυχοπαθεις,χαπακιας,ψυχακι ας και τα συναφη εκτος αν το κανουμε με χιουμοριστικη διαθεση.
> ...


Σπάνια μιλάω με τόσο αυστηρό ύφος αλλά νομίζω πως το θέμα παρατράβηξε.Πρέπει ίσως να αναρωτηθείς τι γίνεται λάθος.Τι δεν πάει καλά.
Γράφεις στη διάθεση σου \'να βοηθήσω κάποιον να επικοινωνεί καλύτερα΄.
Το ότι γίνεται νομίζεις ότι είναι σε συνάφεια με τη διάθεση σου?

----------


## keep_walking

Συμφωνω με arsi,απαντησε πολυ καλα.

Ειδικα το:
Ενας ψυχωτικος μπορει , αλλα δεν εχει διαθεση για επικοινωνια γιατι ασχολειται με τον εαυτο του και το ειδωλο του στον καθρεφτη!

Ειναι καπως.
Δεν ασχολειται σιγουρα με το ειδωλο του στον καθρεφτη,απλως ενδοσκοπειται υπερβολικα πολλες φορες να βρει τι φταιει οπως συμβαινει σε ολες νομιζω τις ψυχικες ασθενειες.
Αν αυτο εννοεις.

----------


## keep_walking

Και δεν εχει σχεση με την επικοινωνια αυτο!!!!
Για δωσε link με εμπεριστατωμενη αποψη

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by researcher_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by researcher_
> Το σεξ η εργασία και η επικοινωνία ειναι οι 3 λέξεις που θα κρινουν την ευτυχία στην ζωή σας...
> 
> 
> ...


ευχαριστω καθε ανθρωπο σε αυτο εδω το φορουμ που μπορει να με βοηθησει να γινομαι καλυτερος μαθαινοντας απο τα λαθη μου...

----------


## Arsi

Τι να δώσει ρε κηπ,
αφού τα ξέρεις από πρώτο χερι,πολλοί δε μπορούν να δουν πέρα απ\'το είδωλό τους στον καθρέφτη αλλά προσωπικά έτυχε να το δω μέχρι τώρα σε μη ψυχωτικούς.Προφανώς κάποια πράγματα είναι θέμα χαρακτήρα.Όσο για την ενδοσκόπηση που λες προσωπικά ήμουν σίγουρα μια τετραετία αποβλακωμένη σε μια ατελείωτη εσωτερική ενδοσκόπηση.Δεν έβλεπα πέρα απ\'τον εαυτό μου γιατί δε μπορούσα έτσι που ήμουν κι ας μην έχω ψύχωση.

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Δεν περιμενα φυσσικα να συμφωνησεις Πανο και φυσικα διαφωνω σε πολλα σημεια μαζι σου...αλλα ας μην το τραβηξουμε.Το ουσιαστικο ειναι οτι δεν εβγαλες επιθετικοτητα.
> 
> Μονο σε ενα σημειο το ποιο μελος ηρθε σε αντιπαραθεση με την Αφρουλα δεν παιζει ρολο,αλλωστε ηταν φταιξιμο και των δυο αλλα δεν νοειται φορουμ χωρις αντιπαραθεσεις αν αυτο αποτελειται απο ανθρωπινα οντα.Αλλωστε μη ξεχνας ηδη εσυ εχεις ερθει σε αντιπαραθεση με πολλους πασης φυσεως ασθενειων.
> 
> Οποτε το μελος το συγκεκριμενο που μπορει να αισθανεται πολυ ασχημα τωρα χωρις να φερει καμμια απολυτως ευθυνη,και το τονιζω οτι δεν φερει ευθυνη,ας μην το τραβαμε απο τα μαλλια.
> 
> Διαφωνω και σε αλλα,αλλα το συγκεκριμενο νομιζω ειναι σημαντικο.


το να γινει γνωστο το ατομο που ηρθε σε συγκρουση με την αφρουλα δεν το εγραψα για να ζητησω την τιμωρια του ρε φιλε
προς θεου με αυτη την επιθετικοτητα σας!
Αναλυση πρεπει να γινει και αν χρειαστει οπως σωστα λες , συμπαρασταση σε αυτην η αυτον που τωρα μπορει να νοιωθει τυψεις για ενα εικονικο διαλογο σε ενα εικονικο κοσμο!!!!!!!!!

----------


## keep_walking

Για αυτο το ζηταω arsi :Wink:

----------


## keep_walking

> το να γινει γνωστο το ατομο που ηρθε σε συγκρουση με την αφρουλα δεν το εγραψα για να ζητησω την τιμωρια του ρε φιλε
> προς θεου με αυτη την επιθετικοτητα σας!
> Αναλυση πρεπει να γινει και αν χρειαστει οπως σωστα λες , συμπαρασταση σε αυτην η αυτον που τωρα μπορει να νοιωθει τυψεις για ενα εικονικο διαλογο σε ενα εικονικο κοσμο!!!!!!!!!


Παρανοηση γιατι σε αλλο ποστ εδειχνες ιδιαιτερα επιθετικος με αυτο.

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Πρέπει ίσως να αναρωτηθείς τι γίνεται λάθος.Τι δεν πάει καλά.
αυτο ακριβως κανω!

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> το να γινει γνωστο το ατομο που ηρθε σε συγκρουση με την αφρουλα δεν το εγραψα για να ζητησω την τιμωρια του ρε φιλε
> προς θεου με αυτη την επιθετικοτητα σας!
> Αναλυση πρεπει να γινει και αν χρειαστει οπως σωστα λες , συμπαρασταση σε αυτην η αυτον που τωρα μπορει να νοιωθει τυψεις για ενα εικονικο διαλογο σε ενα εικονικο κοσμο!!!!!!!!! 
> 
> ...


τωρα αγγιζεις την εννοια της επιθετικοτητας σωστα φιλε
ειναι μια αγχωτικη κατασταση που σε κανει να βλεπεις οτι καποιοι σου επιτιθενται ενω επιτιθεσαι ο ιδιος!

----------


## keep_walking

> Δεν περιμενα φυσσικα να συμφωνησεις Πανο και φυσικα διαφωνω σε πολλα σημεια μαζι σου...αλλα ας μην το τραβηξουμε.Το ουσιαστικο ειναι οτι δεν εβγαλες επιθετικοτητα.
> 
> Μονο σε ενα σημειο το ποιο μελος ηρθε σε αντιπαραθεση με την Αφρουλα δεν παιζει ρολο,αλλωστε ηταν φταιξιμο και των δυο αλλα δεν νοειται φορουμ χωρις αντιπαραθεσεις αν αυτο αποτελειται απο ανθρωπινα οντα.Αλλωστε μη ξεχνας ηδη εσυ εχεις ερθει σε αντιπαραθεση με πολλους πασης φυσεως ασθενειων.
> 
> Οποτε το μελος το συγκεκριμενο που μπορει να αισθανεται πολυ ασχημα τωρα χωρις να φερει καμμια απολυτως ευθυνη,και το τονιζω οτι δεν φερει ευθυνη,ας μην το τραβαμε απο τα μαλλια.
> 
> Διαφωνω και σε αλλα,αλλα το συγκεκριμενο νομιζω ειναι σημαντικο.


Οχι το ποστ μου ειναι πολυ μετρημενο αν προσεξεις,δεν επιτιθεμαι απλως σε καθυσηχαζω στο δευτερο.

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> Πρέπει ίσως να αναρωτηθείς τι γίνεται λάθος.Τι δεν πάει καλά.
> αυτο ακριβως κανω!


Χαίρομαι. 
Ελπίζω να λήξει αυτή η ψυχοφθόρα κατάσταση που επικρατεί διασκορπισμένη σε διάφορα θέματα αυτές τις μέρες.

----------


## keep_walking

> Το φορουμ αυτο ειναι απλοκλειστικα για ψυχοπαθεις?
> Αν ειναι ετσι να ζητησω συγνωμη και να φυγω ...
> Αν ομως ειναι φορουμ υποστηριξης οπως θελεουν ορισμενοι να το βλεπουν , μην αγνοουμε συνειδητα 3000 χρονια εξελιξης!!!!
> Αν η Βιβλος εβαλε τον ανθρωπο σε μια οργανωμενη με κανονες ζωη με τις 10 εντολες , δεν μπορει ενα τοσο ευαισθητο λογω αντικειμενου φορουμ να μην εχει μοντερειτορ γιατι σου το λεω με ολη την επιστημονικοτητα της φρασης , θα θρηνησουμε θυματα Το ποστ της Ανθουλας χθες το οποιο σωστα ζητησες να αδρανησει λογω της κρισιμης καταστασης , δεχθηκε επιθετικοτητα απο καποια προφιλ και σημερα σε νεο ποστ η αφρουλα[η το προφιλ που την υποδυεται ] μας γραφει οτι ο αδελφος της ειναι επισης ψυχωτικος!!!!!!!!!!!
> Νομιζω οτι καθε φορουμ υποστηριξης , πρεπει να ειναι θεραπευτικο με την εννοια να μαθαινει στον χρηστη πως να περιοριζει την επιθετικοτητα του , βασει της αναγκης για επικοινωνια που ειναι εμφυτη.


Εχοντας λαβει υποψη αυτο...τεσπα εχει και ορια η επικοινωνια μεσω γραπτου κειμενου.

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> Πρέπει ίσως να αναρωτηθείς τι γίνεται λάθος.Τι δεν πάει καλά.
> αυτο ακριβως κανω!
> 
> ...


Αρτσι , η κοινωνια μας αλλαζει συνθεμελα και μαζι αλλαζουν και οι εννοιες των λεξεων...
καποτε ελευθερια σημαινε καταργηση των κανονων
σημερα ελευθερια σημαινει δημιουργια κανονων που να διευκολυνουν την επικοινωνια ισοτιμα σε ολους!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Το φορουμ αυτο ειναι απλοκλειστικα για ψυχοπαθεις?
> Αν ειναι ετσι να ζητησω συγνωμη και να φυγω ...
> Αν ομως ειναι φορουμ υποστηριξης οπως θελεουν ορισμενοι να το βλεπουν , μην αγνοουμε συνειδητα 3000 χρονια εξελιξης!!!!
> Αν η Βιβλος εβαλε τον ανθρωπο σε μια οργανωμενη με κανονες ζωη με τις 10 εντολες , δεν μπορει ενα τοσο ευαισθητο λογω αντικειμενου φορουμ να μην εχει μοντερειτορ γιατι σου το λεω με ολη την επιστημονικοτητα της φρασης , θα θρηνησουμε θυματα Το ποστ της Ανθουλας χθες το οποιο σωστα ζητησες να αδρανησει λογω της κρισιμης καταστασης , δεχθηκε επιθετικοτητα απο καποια προφιλ και σημερα σε νεο ποστ η αφρουλα[η το προφιλ που την υποδυεται ] μας γραφει οτι ο αδελφος της ειναι επισης ψυχωτικος!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


κιπ , ακριβως η διαφορα αυτη με τον προφορικο λογο ειναι μιας μορφης θεραπεια για την επιθετικοτητα!
Μπορεις να πεις μια κουβεντα παραπανω να την παρει το ποταμι...
οταν γραφεις ομως εχεις παντα το περιθωριο να ξαναδιβασεις και να διορθωσεις τα γραπτα σου!
Γιαυτο μιλαω για περιορισμο της επιθετικοτητας στο φορουμ αυτο.Ειναι εφικτη και προπαντων θεραπευτικη για ολους ισοτιμα χωρις ταμπελες και περιορισμους λογω διαφορετικοτητας η πασης μορφης προνομιων οπως η ειδικοτητα , η παλαιοτητα κλπ

----------


## keep_walking

Ναι αλλα τα ιδια διαβαζουμε αλλα καταλαβαινει ο ενας αλλα ο αλλος γιατι η ροη της πληροφοριας σε μια πραγματικη επικοινωνια αποτελειται απο κινησεις σωματος.εκφρασεις,ενταση φωνης,χροια κλπ κλπ.
Επισης ποτε δεν διορθωνω γραπτα μου οταν συνομιλω...γιατι μπορει να βγαλω αθελα μου το συνομιλητη μου off.
Oτι ειπα το ειπα και ειναι στη κριση του καθενος.
Πανtως συμφωνω το οτι μενουν ειναι κατι σημαντικο...ποσες φορες θα θελαμε να ειχαμε μαγνητοφωνακι μαζι μας οταν αλλοι το παιζουν...τρελλιτσα :P

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> .......*Εδω αθελα σου μιλαει το συναισθημα και οχι η λογικη! Λες \"δεν εχω κανει και το ντετεκτιβ απο ποστ σε ποστ να δω ποιος παρατρβηξε το σχοινι.\" ενω συμπαιραινεις \"αλλα κυριως η ευθυνη ειναι δικια σου\", αν δεν ημουνα ψυχολογος [δεν το δηλωσα , απλα απαντησα οταν με ρωτησαν ], θα σου αρεσε να σε κρινουν απο την παλαιοτητα αυτοι που δεν ειχαν χρον να διαβασουν ολα τα ποστ σου?*
> 
> 9)Καλο ειναι να μη δηλωνεις επαγγελματιας αρκει να προσφερεις ενα χερι βοηθειας,αλλο μελος ηταν επαγγελματιας και δεν το ανεφερε παρα μονο οταν ρωτηθηκε,και ρωτηθηκε γιατι οι αποψεις της δειχνουν καταρτιση και ωριμοτητα.
> Δεν ξερω κατα ποσο εισαι επαγγελματιας ψυχολογος οπως αναφερεις και τις δαφνες σου αλλα καλο ειναι να μην της αναφερεις καθολου...ασε να σε ρκινουν απο τις αποψεις σου ακι απο την δικτυακη σου προσωπικοτητα και οχι απο τι εισαι στηνπραγματικη ζωη.
> *απαντησα σε αυτο στο προηγουμενο*
> ...


αυτο ειναι ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ ΨΕΜΑ.
ενα απο τα πολλα που σκορπιζει σαν περιττωματα στο φορουμ ο κυρ πανος, ελπιζοντας οτι μας εχει κουρασει παρα πολυ με τις αερολογιες του ωστε να ψαξουμε την αληθεια.
*η πρωτη φορα που δηλωσε ΜΟΝΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΟΣ ΗΤΑΝ ΣΤΟΝ ΒΕΛΒΕΤ χωρις να τον εχει ρωτησει κανεις.*το ποστ το εχω δημοσιευσει και θα το επαναλαβω αν συνεχισει να ψευδεται.
το ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΗΣΕ ΜΑΛΙΣΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΨΗ ΤΟΥ με εκφραση του τυπου \"στο λεω σαν ψυχολογος\"
στην συνεχεια οταν μειναμε εκπληκτοι απο την αερολογια και τις αντιεπιστημονικες αποψεις του τον ρωτησαμε και ΕΚΕΙ το επιβεβαιωσε.

το οτι μεχρι τωρα εχει αποδειξει με την αγνοια του το ακριβως αντιθετο, ειναι μια αλλη ιστορια.
*χωθηκε με χαρα στο ποστ της αφρουλας ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΠΟΤΕ ΔΕ ΘΑ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΕΝΑΣ ΚΑΤΑΡΤΙΣΜΕΝΟΣ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΟΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΟΥΤΕ ΚΑΝ ΕΝΑΣ ΑΣΧΕΤΟΣ. ΝΑ ΤΗΣ ΜΙΛΑΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΧΡΩΜΑΤΑ ΕΡΕΘΙΖΟΝΤΑΣ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΤΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΑΛΙΣΤΑ ΑΦΟΥ ΕΙΧΕ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΕΣΕΙ Ο ΑΝΤΜΙΝ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΑΝΤΙΘΕΤΟ.*
να μη ξανασχολιασω κι εγω την αντιεπιστημονικη περα απο ρατσιστικη διαθεση του για χαρακτηρισμους που αφορουν ψυχακηδες χαπακηδες και ψυχοπαθεις,

----------


## keep_walking

Και συμφωνω και με remedy αλλα απλως ειμαι πολυ ηρεμος αυτη τη στιγμη...περαν της επιθετικοτητας το κειμενο της ειναι απολυτα αληθες και ειμαστε ολοι ενηλικες και το καταλαβαινουμε (οτι λεει την αληθεια εννοω)

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Ναι αλλα τα ιδια διαβαζουμε αλλα καταλαβαινει ο ενας αλλα ο αλλος γιατι η ροη της πληροφοριας σε μια πραγματικη επικοινωνια αποτελειται απο κινησεις σωματος.εκφρασεις,ενταση φωνης,χροια κλπ κλπ.
> Επισης ποτε δεν διορθωνω γραπτα μου οταν συνομιλω...γιατι μπορει να βγαλω αθελα μου το συνομιλητη μου off.
> Oτι ειπα το ειπα και ειναι στη κριση του καθενος.
> Πανtως συμφωνω το οτι μενουν ειναι κατι σημαντικο...ποσες φορες θα θελαμε να ειχαμε μαγνητοφωνακι μαζι μας οταν αλλοι το παιζουν...τρελλιτσα :P


αυτο που λες ειναι παρα πολυ σωστο κιπ!
Το 93% της επικοινωνίας, δεν είναι λεκτική, αλλά το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό είναι η γλώσσα του σώματος.

----------


## πανος12345

Ομως οπως καθε γλωσσα χρησιμοποιει συμβολα , τα οποια ενω τα γνωριζουν σχεδον ολοι , ελαχιστοι τα εχουν συνειδητοποιησει με αποτελεσμα να χρησιμοποιειται σημερα σαν προνομιο αναγνωρισης των διαθεσεων καποιου , αλλα οχι αυτη καθε αυτη σαν μεθοδος αμφιδρομης επικοινωνιας που θεωρω ευεργετικη για την περιπτωση ενος φορουμ υποστηριξης

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Και συμφωνω και με remedy αλλα απλως ειμαι πολυ ηρεμος αυτη τη στιγμη...περαν της επιθετικοτητας το κειμενο της ειναι απολυτα αληθες και ειμαστε ολοι ενηλικες και το καταλαβαινουμε (οτι λεει την αληθεια εννοω)


Βλεπεις κιπ τι σημαινει επιθετικοτητα?
ενω εμεις συζητουσαμε εδω , θετικα για το συνολο των αναγνωστων
, καποιο προφιλ που χρησιμοποιει πολλα ψευδώνυμα, ενω εχει κανει σε ενα απο αυτα την ερωτηση και εγω απο αφελεια της εδωσα οπως κανω παντα στην ζωη μου μια αληθινη απαντηση, 
ψεύδεται απο μένος αρρωστημένο και επιθετικότητα ανεξελεγχτη άγνωστης προφανώς σκοπιμότητας και προελευσης...
Γιατι οντως αυτη η αρρωστημενη συμπεριφορα απενατι μου θα μπορουσε να ερμηνευθει απο 3 πιθανα σεναρια
1. οτι απαντησα στην δικη της προκληση οτι ειμαι οντως ψυχολογος
2.οτι απαντησα σε αλλο ποστ σε μια καθηγητρια που αισθανοτανε απειλη απο την μητερα ενος μαθητη Γυμνασιου που ειχε *βαθμολογηθει 5 φορες , με 2 και 3 στα 20 κινδυνευντας να χασει την ταξη* γιατι η δασκαλα του τον θεωρει τεμπελη!
3.Στην ελλειψη μοντερειτορ και στην αρνηση του αντμιν να *προβει σε ονομαστικη παρακληση στο προφιλ* να σεβεται τους κανονες της καλης συμπεριφορας και του διαλογου στο μετρο της επικοινωνιακης αναγκης οσων συμετεχουν σε αυτο το σαιτ

----------


## keep_walking

Σε κατηγορει για κατι ευθεως Πανο οπως σε κατηγορω και εγω πλαγιως.
Μιλας για επιθετικοτητα...πως εξηγεις τις εκφρασεις που χρησιμοποιησες?

----------


## πανος12345

Τελος για το θεμα του προφιλ της αφρουλας ....
Σημερα το πρωι ειχα αποφασισει να μην ξαναμπω σε αυτο το σαιτ πριν μου απαντησει γραπτως ο Σ.Ε.Ψ αν αυτο το σαιτ λειτουργει υπο την αιγιδα του ....
Γιατι οπως εγραψα και χθες , εχω πια την εντυπωση οτι θα μπορουσε να ειναι βλαπτικο για την υγεια καποιων ασθενων αν προκειται απλα για καποια ιδιωτικη, εξυπνη ομολογουμενως προσπαθεια , προσελκυσης καποιων χρηστων σε μια ακομα βαση δεδομενων για την βιομηχανια των διαφημισεων διαδικτυου!
Ομως δεχθηκα ενα μηνυμα απο το προφιλ γιωτα , το οποιο με οδηγησε κατευθειαν στο νεο ποστ της αφρουλας ? του προφιλ αφρουλα? της ρεμεντυ? της δασκαλας απο το προηγουμενο θεμα?αντε βρες την αληθεια!
Διαβασα πολλες αραδες απο ποστ με θεμα το μπεζ χρωμα...
Θεωρησα σωστό βάσει του χρωμοτεστ του Λουντσερ , να προβάλω το μπλε σαν το χρώμα της αισιοδοξίας .
Βλεπω μετα λυπης οτι το προφιλ \"ρεμεντυ\" συνεχιζει ανενοχλητη να με προκαλει και ζητω την αμεση παρεμβαση του αντμιν . χωρις κανενα προφιλ για να μου πει που και αν εκανα καποιο λαθος μπαινοντας σε αυτο το φορουμ υποστηριξης οπως επικαλειται για να προσφερω δωρεαν τις υπηρεσιες μου σε οσους τις εχουν αναγκη....

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Σε κατηγορει για κατι ευθεως Πανο οπως σε κατηγορω και εγω πλαγιως.
> Μιλας για επιθετικοτητα...πως εξηγεις τις εκφρασεις που χρησιμοποιησες?


μπορεις να γινεις πιο σαφης λιγο κιπ?

----------


## keep_walking

Εννοω τις εκφρασεις:ψυχοπαθεις,χαπακ ηδες κλπ. σε ενα τετοιο ευαισθητο χωρο.

Περαν αυτου αποσυνδεομαι γιατι δεν εχω πολυ ορεξη για διαφωνιες σημερα....βασικα κοιμαμε ορθιος λογω ξενυχτιου χθες και οτι με ξυπνησαν πρωι-πρωι και σε λιγο θα με παρειο υπνος στο πληκτρολογιο.Τα λεμε καποια αλλη στιγμη.

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Και συμφωνω και με remedy αλλα απλως ειμαι πολυ ηρεμος αυτη τη στιγμη...περαν της επιθετικοτητας το κειμενο της ειναι απολυτα αληθες και ειμαστε ολοι ενηλικες και το καταλαβαινουμε (οτι λεει την αληθεια εννοω)
> 
> 
> ...


*ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΨΕΥΔΕΣΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΡΟΦΙΛ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΟΤΙ ΕΜΕΙΣ ΣΕ ΡΩΤΗΣΑΜΕ ΑΝ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΚΑΡΑΓΚΙΟΖΗΣ Η ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΟΣ.ΟΡΙΣΤΕ Η ΑΠΟΔΕΙΞΗ.ΘΑ ΤΗΝ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΕΥΣΩ ΟΣΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΧΡΕΙΑΣΤΕΙ*





> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> θα ηθελα να προτεινω
> οταν ενα θεμα λογω καποιας διαστασης του, επεκτεινεται υπερβολικα σε γενικες συζητησεις η γεννα αποριες και αρχιζουν διαλογοι μεταξυ μελων για αλλα , συγγενη ,η προσωπικα, η φιλοσοφικα θεματα, να ανοιγουμε καποιο αλλο θρεντ και να συνεχιζεται εκει η συζητηση .
> να μη διακοπτεται το θεμα που αρχικα ξεκινησε καποιο μελος που εχει τον πονο του...
> ...


*ΠΡΙΝ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗ ΔΗΛΩΣΗ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΙς ΔΕΝ ΡΩΤΗΣΕ ΤΙ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΣΑΙ*

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Εννοω τις εκφρασεις:ψυχοπαθεις,χαπακ ηδες κλπ. σε ενα τετοιο ευαισθητο χωρο.
> 
> Περαν αυτου αποσυνδεομαι γιατι δεν εχω πολυ ορεξη για διαφωνιες σημερα....βασικα κοιμαμε ορθιος λογω ξενυχτιου χθες και οτι με ξυπνησαν πρωι-πρωι και σε λιγο θα με παρειο υπνος στο πληκτρολογιο.Τα λεμε καποια αλλη στιγμη.


καταρχην το χαπακηδες βγηκε μαλλον απο την δικη σου επιθετικοτητα και χοι απο τον δικο μου γραπτο λογο, αλλα ας μην κολησουε εκει.....Ποιοι δηλαδη κατα την γνωμη σου κιπ εμπεριεχονται στην εννοια της \"υποστηριξης\" αν οχι οι ψυχοπαθεις, οι χαπακηδες [οπως εγραψες μονος σου,] εγω θα τους πω εξαρτημενα ατομα, η ψυχιατρικη ομαδα της Γενευης[ψυχιατροι-ψυολογοι-ψυχιατρικες νοσκομες -κοινωνικοι λειτουργοι? Η αληθεια δεν βλαπτει κιπ....Το ψεμμα το κανει και η προσποιητη συμπεριφορα καποιων εδω μεσα ...

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> Τελος για το θεμα του προφιλ της αφρουλας ....
> ......Ομως δεχθηκα ενα μηνυμα απο το προφιλ γιωτα , το οποιο με οδηγησε κατευθειαν στο νεο ποστ της αφρουλας ? του προφιλ αφρουλα? της ρεμεντυ? της δασκαλας απο το προηγουμενο θεμα?αντε βρες την αληθεια!
> Διαβασα πολλες αραδες απο ποστ με θεμα το μπεζ χρωμα...
> *Θεωρησα σωστό βάσει του χρωμοτεστ*  του Λουντσερ , να προβάλω το μπλε σαν το χρώμα της αισιοδοξίας .
> Βλεπω μετα λυπης οτι το προφιλ \"ρεμεντυ\" συνεχιζει ανενοχλητη να με προκαλει και ζητω την αμεση παρεμβαση του αντμιν . χωρις κανενα προφιλ για να μου πει που και αν εκανα καποιο λαθος μπαινοντας σε αυτο το φορουμ υποστηριξης οπως επικαλειται για να προσφερω δωρεαν τις υπηρεσιες μου σε οσους τις εχουν αναγκη....


*ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΙΝΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΧΡΩΜΟΤΕΣΤ, ΑΛΛΑ ΤΟ ΟΤΙ ΧΩΘΗΚΕΣ ΣΤΟ ΠΟΣΤ ΝΑ ΤΗΣ ΜΙΛΑΣ ΓΙΑ ΧΡΩΜΑΤΑ.ΑΥΤΟ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΠΟΤΕ ΕΝΑΣ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΟΣ ΟΥΤΕ ΕΝΑΣ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΟΣ.*
ΕΙΣΑΙ ΕΝΑΣ ΑΣΧΕΤΟΣ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΔΕΝ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΚΗ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΣΕΝΑ ΟΥΤΕ ΔΩΡΕΑΝ ΟΥΤΕ ΕΠΙ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΗ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΑΠΕΔΕΙΞΕΣ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΠΙΚΙΝΔΥΝΟΣ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΑΣΧΕΤΟΣ.

----------


## πανος12345

οπως εχω δηλωσει δεν θα απαντω σε αρρωστημενες και επιθετικες συμπεριφορες....
την ερωτηση για το αν ειμαι ψυχολογος μου την υπεβαλε πολυ νωριτερα το προφιλ ρεμεντυ 
η ισως καποια απο ολα τα αλλα με τα οποια συμμετεχει στο σαιτ

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> οπως εχω δηλωσει δεν θα απαντω σε αρρωστημενες και επιθετικες συμπεριφορες....
> την ερωτηση για το αν ειμαι ψυχολογος μου την υπεβαλε πολυ νωριτερα το προφιλ ρεμεντυ 
> η ισως καποια απο ολα τα αλλα με τα οποια συμμετεχει στο σαιτ


ΑΠΟΛΥΤΟ ΨΕΜΑ.ΠΡΙΝ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΠΟΣΤ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΣΕ ΡΩΤΗΣΑ ΤΙ ΕΙΣΑΙ. ΜΟΝΟ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΟ
ΚΑΙ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΑΛΛΟ ΠΡΟΦΙΛ ΔΕΝ ΣΕ ΡΩΤΗΣΕ ΠΡΙΝ ΤΟ ΔΗΛΩΣΕΙΣ.
ΣΕ ΡΩΤΗΣΕ ΚΑΙ Η ΠΑΝΙΚΟΥΛΑ, ΑΛΛΑ ΜΟΝΟ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ \"ΑΥΘΟΡΜΗΤΗ\" ΔΗΛΩΣΗ ΣΟΥ
ΨΕΥΔΕΣΑΙ ΔΙΑΡΚΩς

----------


## πανος12345

δεν μπορω , ουτε εχω διαθεση τωρα να κατσω να ψαξω ολο το σαιτ για να το βρω...
αρκει να το πιστεψουν οσοι επιθυμουν να συνεχισουν να επικοινωνουν μαζι μου...
οι αλλοι , αυτοι που εχουν σκοπο να ελεγχουν αυτη τη βαση δεδομενων η και πελατων ?
παρακαλουνται να μην εχουν καμμια αλλη επαφη μαζι μου , να μην διαβαζουν τα ποστ μου και να μην μπαινουν καν στον κοπο να βγαζουν την επιθετικοτητα τους σε βαρος μου γιατι δεν εκεθετουν ενα ψυχολογο που εχει εργαστει στο Ελληνικο δημσιο και στην κατακτηρια επιτροπη της ΕΛΑΣ ,αλλα το φορουμ υποστηριξης που τους επιτρεπει να διασυρουν συστηματικα καθε εννοια ψυολογικης υποστηριξης στο διαδικτυο, αφηνοντας τους να συνεχιζουν ανενοχλητοι το παραληρημα επιθετικοτητας τους...
Σύντομα αν δεν υπάρξουν προσαρμογές στον τρόπο λειτουργίας του απο τους αρμοδίους , θα αναζητηθουν οι λυσεις απο τα αρμοδια οργανα της πολιτειας...

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> δεν μπορω , ουτε εχω διαθεση τωρα να κατσω να ψαξω ολο το σαιτ για να το βρω...
> *αρκει να το πιστεψουν οσοι επιθυμουν να συνεχισουν να επικοινωνουν μαζι μου...*οι αλλοι , αυτοι που εχουν σκοπο να ελεγχουν αυτη τη βαση δεδομενων η και πελατων ?
> παρακαλουνται να μην εχουν καμμια αλλη επαφη μαζι μου , να μην διαβαζουν τα ποστ μου και να μην μπαινουν καν στον κοπο να βγαζουν την επιθετικοτητα τους σε βαρος μου γιατι δεν εκεθετουν ενα ψυχολογο αλλα το φορυμ υποστηριξης που τους επιτρεπει να διασυρουν συστηματικα καθε εννοια ψυολογικης υποστηριξης στο διαδικτυο, αφηνοντας τους να συνεχιζουν ανενοχλητοι το παραληρημα επιθετικοτητας τους...


δεν ειναι θεμα θρησκευτικης πιστης.ολα τα ποστ ειναι εδω.αν υπηρχε τετοια ερωτηση ειναι πολυ ευκολο να βρεθει.ουτε 3 μερες δεν εχει που συμμετεχεις

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> Τελος για το θεμα του προφιλ της αφρουλας ....
> ......Ομως δεχθηκα ενα μηνυμα απο το προφιλ γιωτα , το οποιο με οδηγησε κατευθειαν στο νεο ποστ της αφρουλας ? του προφιλ αφρουλα? της ρεμεντυ? της δασκαλας απο το προηγουμενο θεμα?αντε βρες την αληθεια!
> Διαβασα πολλες αραδες απο ποστ με θεμα το μπεζ χρωμα...
> ...

----------


## xika

βασικα νομιζω οτι εχουμε χασει την μπαλλα..

εχουμε φτασει σε σημειο να μπαινουμε στο φορουμ και αντι να μιλαμε με ανθρωπους που συμπασχουν και να ηρεμουμε νιωθοντας οτι δεν ειμαστε μονοι, εχουμε καταληξει να μπαινουμε και να διαβαζουμε ποστ του καθε ενα που δεν εχει τι να κανει και ασχολειται με τους ψυχακηδες - χαπακηδες!!! Αυτοι ειμαστε ρε φιλε κι αν δεν σ\'αρεσει πανε σε φορουμ γνωριμιων οχι εδω!! Ασε μας στον πονο μας τελος παντων!!

----------


## arktos

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> δεν μπορω , ουτε εχω διαθεση τωρα να κατσω να ψαξω ολο το σαιτ για να το βρω...
> αρκει να το πιστεψουν οσοι επιθυμουν να συνεχισουν να επικοινωνουν μαζι μου...
> οι αλλοι , αυτοι που εχουν σκοπο να ελεγχουν αυτη τη βαση δεδομενων η και πελατων ?
> παρακαλουνται να μην εχουν καμμια αλλη επαφη μαζι μου , να μην διαβαζουν τα ποστ μου και να μην μπαινουν καν στον κοπο να βγαζουν την επιθετικοτητα τους σε βαρος μου γιατι δεν εκεθετουν ενα ψυχολογο που εχει εργαστει στο Ελληνικο δημσιο και στην κατακτηρια επιτροπη της ΕΛΑΣ ,αλλα το φορουμ υποστηριξης που τους επιτρεπει να διασυρουν συστηματικα καθε εννοια ψυολογικης υποστηριξης στο διαδικτυο, αφηνοντας τους να συνεχιζουν ανενοχλητοι το παραληρημα επιθετικοτητας τους...
> Σύντομα αν δεν υπάρξουν προσαρμογές στον τρόπο λειτουργίας του απο τους αρμοδίους , θα αναζητηθουν οι λυσεις απο τα αρμοδια οργανα της πολιτειας...





μπάτσος να δείτε που είναι αυτός, παιδιά!

----------


## Remedy

εγω παλι λεω πως ειναι απλως καραγκιοζοπαιχτης

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by arktos_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> δεν μπορω , ουτε εχω διαθεση τωρα να κατσω να ψαξω ολο το σαιτ για να το βρω...
> αρκει να το πιστεψουν οσοι επιθυμουν να συνεχισουν να επικοινωνουν μαζι μου...
> οι αλλοι , αυτοι που εχουν σκοπο να ελεγχουν αυτη τη βαση δεδομενων η και πελατων ?
> ...


αυτο εννοω επιθετικοτητα!
οποιος ζηταει κανονες και ορους σε μια συλλογικη εκδηλωση να ταυτιζεται με τις μοναδες καταστολης!
διαβαζεις αντμιν?

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by xika_
> βασικα νομιζω οτι εχουμε χασει την μπαλλα..
> 
> εχουμε φτασει σε σημειο να μπαινουμε στο φορουμ και αντι να μιλαμε με ανθρωπους που συμπασχουν και να ηρεμουμε νιωθοντας οτι δεν ειμαστε μονοι, εχουμε καταληξει να μπαινουμε και να διαβαζουμε ποστ του καθε ενα που δεν εχει τι να κανει και ασχολειται με τους ψυχακηδες - χαπακηδες!!! Αυτοι ειμαστε ρε φιλε κι αν δεν σ\'αρεσει πανε σε φορουμ γνωριμιων οχι εδω!! Ασε μας στον πονο μας τελος παντων!!


βασικα νομιζω οτι εχουμε χασει την μπαλλα..
την μπαλλα δεν πειραζει χικα
την αφρουλα ομως να ειστε σιγουροι οτι συντομα θα μαθουμε ολοι [αν υπηρξε ποτε υπαρκτο προσωπο ] και τι απεγινε....

----------


## Remedy

αν διαβαζε θα σε ειχε πεταξει εξω τωρα,προφανως δεν διαβαζει...

----------


## xika

αφου προκαλεις!! 

κανονες και οροι υπαρχουν και τηρουνται απο ολα τα μελη που επισκεπτονται το φορουμ.

εκτοσ οριων βγαινουν τα μελη οταν μπαινουν \" επιστημονες \" να μας υποδειξουν δικους τους κανονες και θεωριες

----------


## πανος12345

αν θυμαμαι καλα αυτο εδω ειναι το δικο μου θεμα! 
οποιος δεν εχει διαθεσει να κουβεντιασει επι της ουσιας , τον παρακαλω να παει σε αλλα θεματα....

----------


## Remedy

να ζητησεις τα λεφτα σου πισω κυρ πανο.
οι συζητησεις εδω ειναι δημοσιες.αν δεν σαρεσουν οι απαντησεις στις προκλησεις σου, μπορεις να φυγεις

----------


## xika

το φορουμ ειναι για ανθρωπους που χρειαζονται συναναστροφη και κατανοηση απο αλλους ανθρωπους.

ΟΠΟΤΕ θεματα ΔΕΝ ειναι αυτα που λογοκρινουν και χαρακτηριζουν ανρωπους
ΕΙΝΑΙ αυτα που παραθετουν προβληματισμους.

----------


## arktos

εσύ έκρινες ποιοι θα γίνουν μπάτσοι!τώρα κατάλαβα!διάβασα βιαστικά.γι΄αυτό πάμε κατά διαόλου!

----------


## πανος12345

Αυτα αναφερει το φορουμ υπο τον τιτλο ΑΠΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ ΕΥΘΥΝΩΝ

Παρακαλώ ζητήστε επαγγελματική βοήθεια:

* Εάν κάνετε σκέψεις θανάτου ή αυτοκτονίας ή σκέψεις που θα μπορούσαν να 
βλάψουν τους εαυτούς σας ή άλλους.

* Εάν αισθάνεστε ότι δεν είστε καθόλου ικανοί να \"φροντίσετε\" τον εαυτό σας.

* Εάν βρίσκεστε σε οποιαδήποτε κατάσταση κακοποίησης.

* Εάν βρίσκεστε σε οποιοδήποτε κίνδυνο.

Ο μοναδικός σκοπός του www.e-psychology.gr είναι να προσφέρει έναν χώρο όπου όλοι θα μπορούν να ανταλλάξουν ιδέες και εμπειρίες και να συζητήσουν θέματα της Ψυχικής Υγείας. Δεν μπορούμε και δεν πρόκειται να υποκαταστήσουμε τον θεραπευτή σας.

Ποιος δεν καταλαβαίνει ότι η συμμετοχή του στο ποστ κάποιου άλλου προυποθετει τον σεβασμο του συνομιλητη του και τον περιορισμο της επιθετικης του συμπεριφορας ?
ΤΟ ΓΡΑΦΩ ΜΕ ΜΕΓΑΛΑ ΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΑ 
ΑΥΤΟ ΕΔΩ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΔΙΚΟ ΜΟΥ ΠΟΣΤ
ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΝΑ ΣΥΜΜΕΤΕΧΕΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΥΠΡΟΣΔΕΚΤΟς ΑΡΚΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΗΡΗΣΕΙ ΑΥΤΟΥς ΤΟΥΣ ΑΠΛΟΥΣ ΚΑΝΟΝΕΣ 
ΓΙΑ ΜΗ ΕΠΙΘΕΤΙΚΗ ΣΥΜΠΕΡΙΦΟΡΑ ....
ΑΝ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΙ ΜΠΑΙΝΟΥΝ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΠΡΟΣΒΑΛΟΥΝ Η ΝΑ ΜΕ ΒΡΙΣΟΥΝ ΠΑΡΑΒΙΑΖΟΥΝ ΝΑΙ Η ΟΧΙ ΚΥΡΙΕ ΑΝΤΜΙΝ ΤΟ ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΗΣ ΚΑΤΑΘΕΣΗΣ ΤΩΝ ΑΠΟΨΕΩΝ ΜΟΥ ΣΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΣΑΣ?
ΕΧΕΤΕ Η ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΠΟΙΝΙΚΗ ΕΥΘΥΝΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΟΠΟΙΕΣ ΥΒΡΕΙΣ ΚΑΤΑΓΡΑΦΟΝΤΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΑΤΟΜΟ ΜΟΥ ΑΠΟ ΑΓΝΩΣΤΟΥΣ?

----------


## arktos

θα φωνάξει και τη μαμά του τώρα!

----------


## xika

εσυ που μας ειπες χαπακηδες, ψυχακες και τα σχετικα δεν ειναι προσβλητικα δηλαδη?????/

για να ξερουμε τι λεμε και τι διαβαζουμε!!

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> Αυτα αναφερει το φορουμ υπο τον τιτλο ΑΠΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ ΕΥΘΥΝΩΝ
> 
> Παρακαλώ ζητήστε επαγγελματική βοήθεια:
> 
> * Εάν κάνετε σκέψεις θανάτου ή αυτοκτονίας ή σκέψεις που θα μπορούσαν να 
> βλάψουν τους εαυτούς σας ή άλλους.
> 
> * Εάν αισθάνεστε ότι δεν είστε καθόλου ικανοί να \"φροντίσετε\" τον εαυτό σας.
> ...



κι εγω το γραφω με μικρα γραμματα αλλα φροντισε να το εμπεδωσεις....

δεν θεωρειται ελευθερη καταθεση των αποψεων σου το να αποκαλεις τα μελη εδω ψυχακηδες χαπακηδες και ψυχοπαθεις , ουτε το να επικαλεισαι την ιδιοτητα του ψυχολογου βλαπτοντας ατομα σε κριση εδω μεσα με τις ανεπιτρεπτες,αντιεπιστημο ικες συμπεριφορες σου.

*το ποστ δεν σου ανηκει ειναι βημα δημοσιου διαλογου του φορουμ οπως ολα τα ποστ.*

αν δεν μπορεις να συμμετεχεις χωρις να βριζεις και να προκαλεις,ειναι καλυτερα να φυγεις...

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by xika_
> το φορουμ ειναι για ανθρωπους που χρειαζονται συναναστροφη και κατανοηση απο αλλους ανθρωπους.
> 
> ΟΠΟΤΕ θεματα ΔΕΝ ειναι αυτα που λογοκρινουν και χαρακτηριζουν ανρωπους
> ΕΙΝΑΙ αυτα που παραθετουν προβληματισμους.


ΝΑ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΠΟΥ ΕΒΓΑΛΕς ΑΘΕΛΑ ΣΟΥ ΕΝΑ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΕΛΕΠΟΥΡΙ!
Ταυτιζεις την λογοκρισια με τους κανονες συμπεριφορας σε ενα χωρο που αυτοδιαφημίζεται ως \"φορουμ υποστήριξης\"
Δεν φταις βέβαια εσύ αλλά η στερεοτυπη εννοια της ελευθεριας που εχεις στο μυαλο σου , οτι σημαινει \"κανω οτι μου γουσταρει και δεν δινω λογαριασμο σε κανενα , ουτε σε δημοσιο χωρο\" 
αυτο ομως που κανεις , μειωνει το δικο μου δικαιωμα εκφρασης 
εκτος αν πιστευης οτι επειδα υπηρετησα την πατριδα μου το 1984 καθοριζοντας την ψυχικη υγεια αυτων που εκτελουν υπηρεσιες καταστολης στην Πολιτεια , με καταδικασε στο πυρ της κολασης , γιατι σου στερησα το δικαιωμα να κανεις οτι θες 
αψηφοντας τα δικαιωματα των αλλων...

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by xika_
> εσυ που μας ειπες χαπακηδες, ψυχακες και τα σχετικα δεν ειναι προσβλητικα δηλαδη?????/
> 
> για να ξερουμε τι λεμε και τι διαβαζουμε!!


μηπως αφηνεις παλι την φαντασιωση σου να καλπαζει?
αυτο εννοω επιθετικοτητα! 
πως μπορω να βγαλω καποιο εικονικο προφιλ στο διαδικτυο χαπακια η ψυχακια?
μηπως αθελα σου εξαρτασαι απο την αποψη αυτων που ηδη εμπιστευσαι και την υιοθετεις βλατπντας αθελα σου καποιον που δεν τον γνωριζεις καλα?

----------


## arktos

μπράβο που υπηρέτησες την πατρίδα!τι θες τώρα από τη ζωή μας?

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> Αυτα αναφερει το φορουμ υπο τον τιτλο ΑΠΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ ΕΥΘΥΝΩΝ
> 
> Παρακαλώ ζητήστε επαγγελματική βοήθεια:
> ...


αντμιν 
θα φυγω μονο αν καποιος αλλος αναλαβει να προστατεψει αυτου που ερχονται εδω μεσα για να ζητησουν βοηθεια...
μαζεψε λοιπον τα προφιλ που προκαλουν γιατι δεν ιδρωνει το αυτι μου με τιποτα...\"Ο κοκινοτριχης \" ειμαι 
Αν ειναι ακομα ο Νικολης , η Σωτηροπουλου ρωτησε τους ποιος ηταν ο κοκινοτριχης στην ΕΛΑΣ για να καταλαβεις οτι θα πρεπει να προσφερεις αυτα που εχουν αναγκη αυτοι με τους οποιους συναλασεσαι ....Ανθρωποι ειναι με ατελειες ...

----------


## xika

καπου μπερδευεσαι πανο και προσπαθεις μαλλον να μπερδεψεις και εμας αλλα δεν θα τ ακαταφερεις.

δεν εμαθα ποτε στα 25 χρονια που ζω οτι κανονας συμπεριφορας ειναι να αποκαλω ολα τα μελη εδω μεσα ( συμπεριλαμβανομενου του εαυτου μου ) χαπακηδες και ψυχοπαθεις.

αρα καπου χαθηκες στο νοημα των λεξεων.

Οσο για το αν εχω στερεοτυπη εννοια της ελευθεριας στο μυαλο μου ασε να το ξερω εγω καλυτερα. και συμπερασματα του τυπου οτι εγω κανω οτι μου γουσταρει χωρις να λογαριαζω κανεναν σε παρακαλω πολυ να τα κρατας για τον εαυτο σου γιατι ουτε με γνωριζεις, ουτι απο τι πασχω γνωριζεις. 

Οσο παλι για την θητεια σου στο ελληνικο δημοσιο και ολα τα σχετικα, εχεις τα συγχαρητηρια μου αλλα δεν χρειαζεται να διαφημιζεις την εμπειρια σου. 

και σε αυτο το σημειο βγαζεις εσυ ΚΕΛΕΠΟΥΡΙ οπως λες!! λες οτι ΥΠΗΡΕΤΗΣΕΣ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΤΡΙΔΑ ΚΑΘΟΡΙΖΟΝΤΑΣ ΤΗΝ ΨΥΧΙΚΗ ΥΓΕΙΑ ΑΥΤΩΝ ΠΟΥ ΕΚΤΕΛΟΥΝ....

ΑΡΑ : δεν βοηθας-στηριζεις την ψυχικη υγεια των ασθενων σου, απλα την ΚΑΘΟΡΙΖΕΙΣ!!! μονος σου το εγραψες.

και μαλλον αυτο θελεις να κανεις και εδω μεσα. επειδη ομως δεν χρειαζομαστε καθορισμο αλλα στηριξη μαλλον σε λαθος φορουμ μπηκες.

----------


## Remedy

κυρ πανο αυτα που λες στεκουν μονο για κρυα αστεια.
κι επειδη δεν νομιζω οτι αστειευεσαι,ισως θα ηταν καλη ιδεα να ζητησεις ιατρικη βοηθεια για τον εαυτο σου....

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> δεν μπορω , ουτε εχω διαθεση τωρα να κατσω να ψαξω ολο το σαιτ για να το βρω...
> αρκει να το πιστεψουν οσοι επιθυμουν να συνεχισουν να επικοινωνουν μαζι μου...
> οι αλλοι , αυτοι που εχουν σκοπο να ελεγχουν αυτη τη βαση δεδομενων η και πελατων ?
> παρακαλουνται να μην εχουν καμμια αλλη επαφη μαζι μου , να μην διαβαζουν τα ποστ μου και να μην μπαινουν καν στον κοπο να βγαζουν την επιθετικοτητα τους σε βαρος μου γιατι δεν εκεθετουν ενα ψυχολογο που εχει εργαστει στο Ελληνικο δημσιο και στην κατακτηρια επιτροπη της ΕΛΑΣ ,αλλα το φορουμ υποστηριξης που τους επιτρεπει να διασυρουν συστηματικα καθε εννοια ψυολογικης υποστηριξης στο διαδικτυο, αφηνοντας τους να συνεχιζουν ανενοχλητοι το παραληρημα επιθετικοτητας τους...
> Σύντομα αν δεν υπάρξουν προσαρμογές στον τρόπο λειτουργίας του απο τους αρμοδίους , θα αναζητηθουν οι λυσεις απο τα αρμοδια οργανα της πολιτειας...


Πάνο, να σου πώ πώς προσωπικα πιστεύω πώς εισαι ψυχολογος. Δεν θεωρω πώς ο καθε ψυχολογος ειναι σωστος στη συμπεριφορα του, ουτε πώς εχει εκπαιδευτει για μια σωστη, ανθρωπινη συμπεριφορα. Δεν εχω τετοιες αυταπατες εννοω. Το αν εισαι μελος της κατατακτηριας επιτροπης της ΕΛΑΣ για μενα κανει τα πραγματα χειροτερα. Αλλα αν θελεις, ειναι δικη μου προκαταληψη αυτο το τελευταιο.

Ο λογος που μπηκα να γραψω στο θεμα σου ειναι αυτος που παραθέτω: τί ειναι αυτο που διαβαζω παραπανω? απειλη? 

Υποθέτω πώς απο την ηλικια σου κ μονο, θα γνωριζεις πώς ειναι δυσκολο καποιος αλλος περα απο τον ιδιο σου τον εαυτο να σε εκθεσει...

Ελπιζω τελος, πώς μια μαζικοτερη επιθεση στο προσωπο σου, να σε κανει να προβληματιστεις για τον αν πατας ευαισθητα σημεια καποιων. Αυτα που τοσο λες οτι σκεφτεσαι κ σεβεσαι.Αλλωστε ως ψυχολογος θα γνωριζεις πώς πρωτα κοιτταμε τον εαυτο μας, πριν βιαστουμε να κρινουμε/διαγνωσουμε οτιδηποτε στους αλλους.

----------


## arktos

καλά το είπα δηλαδή ότι είσαι μπάτσος.γι΄αυτό και αχώνευτος!

----------


## xika

και δεν σου επιτρεπω να αναφερεσαι στην φαντασια μου και να λες οτι ΠΑΛΙ καλπαζει!!!!

μου εχεις ξαναμιλησει και ειδες να κλπαζει καμια φαντασια?????????????????/

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by xika_
> καπου μπερδευεσαι πανο και προσπαθεις μαλλον να μπερδεψεις και εμας αλλα δεν θα τ ακαταφερεις.
> 
> δεν εμαθα ποτε στα 25 χρονια που ζω οτι κανονας συμπεριφορας ειναι να αποκαλω ολα τα μελη εδω μεσα ( συμπεριλαμβανομενου του εαυτου μου ) χαπακηδες και ψυχοπαθεις.
> 
> αρα καπου χαθηκες στο νοημα των λεξεων.
> 
> Οσο για το αν εχω στερεοτυπη εννοια της ελευθεριας στο μυαλο μου ασε να το ξερω εγω καλυτερα. και συμπερασματα του τυπου οτι εγω κανω οτι μου γουσταρει χωρις να λογαριαζω κανεναν σε παρακαλω πολυ να τα κρατας για τον εαυτο σου γιατι ουτε με γνωριζεις, ουτι απο τι πασχω γνωριζεις. 
> 
> ...


\"δεν εμαθα ποτε στα 25 χρονια που ζω οτι κανονας συμπεριφορας ειναι να αποκαλω ολα τα μελη εδω μεσα ( συμπεριλαμβανομενου του εαυτου μου ) χαπακηδες και ψυχοπαθεις.\" ειδες ακομα μια φορα γιατι δεν εισαι ετοιμη για διαλογο λογω επιθετικοτητας?
ουτε καν διαβασες τι εγραψα!!!!!!!
γιατι συμμετεεις τοτε?
τι θα κερδισεις σε ενα διαλογο με τα ματια κλειστα και τα χερια στα αυτια για να μην ακουν τιποτα?
Διαβασε προσεκτικα τι σου εγραψα και απαντησε μου πανω σε αυτα που σου εγραψα !!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## xika

πανο δεν εγραψα καθολου στο θεμα σου ουτε ασχοληθηκα μαζι σου μεχρι την ωρα που διαβασα τις λεξεις με τις οποιες μας χαρακτηρισες.

αυτο με εξοργιζει. και μαλλον δεν ξερεις τι ειναι επιθετικοτητα γι\'αυτο και οριεσαι.

αν μας δεις ολους να επιτεθομαστε δεν θα το πιστευεις.

οποτε αστο καλυτερα.

απλα σου εξηγουμε οτι ηρθες και χαλας την ηρεμια μας με χαρακτηρισμους που δεν μας αρμοζουν.

----------


## Remedy

κυρ πανο οταν σε φτυνουν εσυ υποπτευεσαι οτι βρεχει?

δεν εχεις καταλαβει ακομα οτι η συμπεριφορα σου προκαλει απεχθεια σε ενα σωρο ατομα και καταφερες σε ελαχιστο χρονικο διαστημα να γινεις ανεπιθυμητος?

----------


## xika

και εν παση παριπτωση εχε και λιγο αυτογνωσια, ξαναδιαβασε ολα τα ποστ στα οποια συμμετειχες και κρινε ξανα απο την αρχη ποιος προκαλεσε και επιτεθηκε απο την αρχη

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by xika_
> πανο δεν εγραψα καθολου στο θεμα σου ουτε ασχοληθηκα μαζι σου μεχρι την ωρα που διαβασα τις λεξεις με τις οποιες μας χαρακτηρισες.
> 
> αυτο με εξοργιζει. και μαλλον δεν ξερεις τι ειναι επιθετικοτητα γι\'αυτο και οριεσαι.
> 
> αν μας δεις ολους να επιτεθομαστε δεν θα το πιστευεις.
> 
> οποτε αστο καλυτερα.
> 
> απλα σου εξηγουμε οτι ηρθες και χαλας την ηρεμια μας με χαρακτηρισμους που δεν μας αρμοζουν.


κοπελα μου συνελθε...
εχεις καταλαβει οτι ολα αυτα που γραφεις ειναι στο δικο μου ποστ με θεμα το πως θα μπορουσε αυτο εδω το φορουμ να γινει ωφελιμο αν υπηρχαν κανονες λειτουργιας που να περιοριζουν την επιθετικοτητα που δειχνεις?

----------


## Remedy

εσυ να συνελθεις κυρ πανο
το φορουμ θα ειναι μια χαρα αν λειψουν ατομα με την επιθετικοτητα και τον ρατσισμο που δειχνεις εσυ, οχι η χικα...

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by xika_
> και εν παση παριπτωση εχε και λιγο αυτογνωσια, ξαναδιαβασε ολα τα ποστ στα οποια συμμετειχες και κρινε ξανα απο την αρχη ποιος προκαλεσε και επιτεθηκε απο την αρχη


τι να της απαντησω αυτης η μαλλον τι θα της απανουσε ςεσυ στην θεση μου οταν καθε μερα με παιρνει παντου απο πισω με τετοια σχολια γιατι νομιζει οτι προστατευται απο την αρρωστεια της και οχι απο την ανοχη μου...
\"κυρ πανο οταν σε φτυνουν εσυ υποπτευεσαι οτι βρεχει?\"

----------


## xika

ψυχικη παθηση εχω , δεν ειμαι ηλιθια.

εσυ καταλαβες οτι υποτιθεται οτι ξεκινησες ενα θεμα για την βελτιωση του φορουμ και κατεληξες να προσβαλεις τα μελη αυτου του φορουμ??????????????

μαλλον οχι....

και αν μη τι αλλο, εσυ λες οτι ειμαστε οι ψυχακηδες κι εσυ ο γιατρος μας, εχε λιγο μεγαλυτερη υπομονη απο εμας... αυτο υποτιθεται οτι προσπαθεις να μας δωσεις να καταλαβουμε εμας τους ασθεσεις,ετσι δεν ειναι??

για να το καταφερεις πρεπςι πρωτα να το εφαρμοζεις εσυ ο ιδιος. δεν φαινεσαι παντως ιδιαιτερα ψυχραιμος.

----------


## πανος12345

οποιος θελει να με αναγκασει να το κλεισω αυτο το φορουμ ας συνεχισει να με βριζει και να με απειλει....θα το κανω οχι απο εκδικηση, αλλα για να προστατεψω το δικαιωα αυτων που πραγματικα μπορουν να επικοινωνησουν με τους αλλους και καποιοι σκοπιμα κανουν τους αδιαφορους και σφυριζουν αδιαφορα μπροστα στην ανθρωπινη δυστυχια...

----------


## xika

τι καθε μερα πανο???? τα εχεις χασει????????/ κανε μια βολτα στο φορουμ και δες αν αξαναασχοληθηκα μαζι σου!!!!!!

θα πεις οτι σε ερωτευτηκαμε κιολας στο τελος!

----------


## Remedy

ποιος γιατρος βρε χικα...
αυτο το ατομο ετσι και εξεταστει θα χτυπανε κοκκινο ολες οι σειρηνες μαζι...
ετσι ειναι οι γιατροι?

----------


## xika

και αν κρυβομουν πισω απο την παθηση μου δεν θα ημουν εδω μεσα

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by xika_
> ψυχικη παθηση εχω , δεν ειμαι ηλιθια.
> 
> εσυ καταλαβες οτι υποτιθεται οτι ξεκινησες ενα θεμα για την βελτιωση του φορουμ και κατεληξες να προσβαλεις τα μελη αυτου του φορουμ??????????????
> 
> μαλλον οχι....
> 
> και αν μη τι αλλο, εσυ λες οτι ειμαστε οι ψυχακηδες κι εσυ ο γιατρος μας, εχε λιγο μεγαλυτερη υπομονη απο εμας... αυτο υποτιθεται οτι προσπαθεις να μας δωσεις να καταλαβουμε εμας τους ασθεσεις,ετσι δεν ειναι??
> 
> για να το καταφερεις πρεπςι πρωτα να το εφαρμοζεις εσυ ο ιδιος. δεν φαινεσαι παντως ιδιαιτερα ψυχραιμος.


δεν ειμαι ο γιατρος κανενος σας χικα...
εχω ομως το δικαιωμα να συζητησω με οσους μπορουν να το κανουν εδω στο δικο μου θεμα και να απαιτησω απο τον αντμιν να προστατεψει οπως εκεινος νομιζει το δικαιωμα μου 
πριν με αναγκασει να βρω το δικιο μου αλλιως....

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by xika_
> ψυχικη παθηση εχω , δεν ειμαι ηλιθια.


Εδώ λοιπόν είναι το ζουμί!
Εδώ μέσα κατά καιρούς μπαίνουν άτομα που νομίζουν πως οι άνθρωποι με ψυχικές παθήσεις είναι και ηλίθιοι!
Εγώ που υποτίθεται πως δεν πάσχω από τίποτα, έχω υποκλιθεί σε άτομα που αντιμετωπίζουν σοβαρά προβλήματα με σοβαρότητα και εξυπνάδα που σπάνια βρίσκεις.
Κάπου εκεί την πάτησες φίλε και μη το τραβάς το θέμα και πας να εκφοβίσεις μέλη και υπεύθυνους με απειλές για ποινικές ευθύνες γιατί δεν ξέρεις με ποιον μιλάς εδώ μέσα. Κοίτα μη σου ρθει καμιά μέρα η δίωξη ηλεκτρονικού εγκλήματος και σου περάσουν το πληκτρολόγιο κολάρο.

----------


## Παστελι

καλα πως τα καταφερνει ετσι ο πανος?αχχααχχα.

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by xika_
> ψυχικη παθηση εχω , δεν ειμαι ηλιθια.
> 
> εσυ καταλαβες οτι υποτιθεται οτι ξεκινησες ενα θεμα για την βελτιωση του φορουμ και κατεληξες να προσβαλεις τα μελη αυτου του φορουμ??????????????
> ...


εγω προτεινω στον αντμιν να προστατευσει τα μελη του φορουμ απο ενα ατομο που μπηκε για να τα αποκαλει ψυχακηδες και χαπακηδες και να δηλωνει οτι ειναι επαγγελματιας της ψυχικης υγειας τροφοδοτωντας την ασθενεια μελων σε κριση με την ασχετη και αντιεπιστημονικη συμπεριφορα του...

----------


## Remedy

σωστο το σχολιο θεοφανια

----------


## xika

ευτυχως δεν εισαι γιατρος μας.

----------


## πανος12345

για τελευταια φορα , διαβστε με προσοχη ολοι αυτα που θα γραψω...
1.δεν ειμαι ουτε ο γιατρος ουτε ο ψυχολογος, ουτε αντικαθιστω τον γιατρο η τον ψυχολογο κανενος αλλου...
2. με ρωτησαν και απαντησα οτι ειμαι ψυχολογος....
3.εδω μεσα βρισκεστε για να συζητησουμε ενα θεμα που εχει τιτλο 
\"Ολοι μαζι μπορουμε να σωσουμε ζωες εδω!\"
ΟΛΟΙ ΜΑΖΙ ΓΡΑΦΩ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ΑΣΘΕΝΕΙΣ -ΓΙΑΤΡΟΙ-ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΟΙ-ΕΠΙΣΚΕΠΤΕΣ-ΠΕΡΑΣΤΙΚΟΙ-ΧΡΗΣΤΕΣ ΔΙΑΔΙΚΤΥΟΥ...
ΠΩΣ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ?
ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΔΙΑΛΟΓΟ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ΤΙ ΣΗΜΑΙΝΕΙ ΔΙΑΛΟΓΟΣ???????????
ΑΜΦΙΔΡΟΜΗ ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΑ ΜΕ ΚΑΝΟΝΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΡΟΥΣ
ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΟΥΝ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΙΘΕΤΙΚΗ ΣΥΜΠΕΡΙΦΟΡΑ 
ΚΑΠΟΙΟΥ ,ΓΙΑΤΙ ΟΔΗΓΕΙ ΣΕ ΣΥΓΚΡΟΥΣΕΙΣ 
ΚΑΙ Ο ΔΙΑΛΟΓΟΣ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΑ ΕΚΕΙ....
ΜΗΝ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΕΙΤΕ ΟΥΤΕ ΝΑ ΕΞΗΓΗΣΕΤΕ ΤΟ ΓΙΑΤΙ , ΟΥΤΕ ΝΑ ΑΛΛΑΞΕΤΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΔΙΚΟΥΣ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΝΟΝΕΣ ...
*ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΓΩ ΕΤΣΙ ΕΧΩ ΜΑΘΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΔΙΑΛΟΓΟ....*
*ΟΧΙ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΟΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΜΟΥ ΑΡΕΣΕΙ Ο ΔΙΑΛΟΓΟΣ* 
*ΟΧΙ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΠΡΟΤΙΜΩ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΥΣ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΥΣ ΑΛΛΟΥΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΤΣΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΔΙΑΛΟΓΟ...*
ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΣΕΒΑΣΤΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΙΘΥΜΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΤΟΝ ΚΑΛΩΣΟΡΙΖΩ
ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΣΕΒΑΣΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΙΘΥΜΙΑ ΜΟΥ 
ΤΟΝ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΝΑ ΑΠΟΧΩΡΗΣΗ ΑΜΕΣΩΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΠΑΡΑΒΙΑΖΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΗ ΒΟΥΛΗΣΗ ΜΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΑ ΜΕ ΟΣΟΥΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΛΛΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΤΗΝ ΘΕΛΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΙΖΗΤΟΥΝ

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by xika_
> ευτυχως δεν εισαι γιατρος μας.


εχεις την εντυπωση οτι ειναι γιατρος οποιουδηποτε ο κυρ πανος?:P

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> για τελευταια φορα , διαβστε με προσοχη ολοι αυτα που θα γραψω...
> 1.δεν ειμαι ουτε ο γιατρος ουτε ο ψυχολογος, ουτε αντικαθιστω τον γιατρο η τον ψυχολογο κανενος αλλου...
> 2. με ρωτησαν και απαντησα οτι ειμαι ψυχολογος....
> ......


λες συνεχως ψεματα.ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΔΕΝ ΣΕ ΡΩΤΗΣΕ ΤΙ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΠΡΙΝ ΔΗΛΩΣΕΙΣ ΜΟΝΟΣ ΣΟΥ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΟΣ

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by xika_
> ευτυχως δεν εισαι γιατρος μας.
> 
> 
> εχεις την εντυπωση οτι ειναι γιατρος οποιουδηποτε ο κυρ πανος?:P


κτηνίατρος ίσως, αλλά δεν θα του εμπιστεύομουν ποτέ το σκύλο μου.....!

----------


## xika

οχι ρεμεντι.

πανο, ξεχνας οτι εχεις μπει σε ενα φορουμ που ηδη διεπεται απο κανονες. επομενως δεν χρειαζονται οι δικοι σου. αν οι υπευθυνοι θεωρουν οτι πεπει να κανουν αλλαγες ή προσθηκες στους κανονες θα το κανουν. 
και αν εχεις σκοπο να συνεχισεις να γραφεις στο φορουμ καλο θα ηταν να αφησεις κατα μερος αυτο το αυστηρο υφος που εχεις προς τα μελη. δεν ειμαστε στρατιωτακια ουτε αστυνομικοι εκπαιδευομενοι.

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by xika_
> ευτυχως δεν εισαι γιατρος μας.
> 
> 
> εχεις την εντυπωση οτι ειναι γιατρος οποιουδηποτε ο κυρ πανος?:P


ΘΑ ΣΟΥ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΩ ΕΓΩ ΡΕΜΕΝΤΥ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΣΤΟ ΔΙΚΟ ΜΟΥ ΠΟΣΤ
ΔΕΝ ΠΑΡΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΩ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΑΣΘΕΝΗ, ΓΙΑΥΤΟ ΠΑΨΕ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΣΥΓΚΡΙΝΕΙς ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΔΙΚΟ ΣΟΥ ΓΙΑΤΡΟ , ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΟ ΚΛΠ
ΑΝ ΑΥΡΙΟ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΒΡΕΙΣ ΤΟΝ ΑΥΤΟΕΛΕΓΧΟ ΣΟΥ 
ΘΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΕΝΑΣ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΣΠΟΥΔΑΣΕΙ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΣ ΑΕΡΟΠΛΑΝΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΡΖΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΣΕ ΜΙΑ ΓΑΛΑΚΤΟΚΟΜΙΚΗ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑ ΣΤΟ ΛΟΓΙΣΤΗΡΙΟ ΣΑΝ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΑΤΙΣΤΗΣ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## nature

Γεια σας,
έχω πολλές μέρες να μπω εδώ και ομολογώ βρήκα την ηρεμία μου. Σήμερα ξαναμπήκα και πάλι στεναχωρήθηκα και εκνευρίστηκα. Διάβασα την εξέλιξη της αφρούλας και στεναχωρήθηκα, ταράχτηκα, όπως όλοι φαντάζομαι. Διάβασα και αυτό εδώ και εκνευρίστηκα.
Αν και το πέρασα κάπως γρήγορα, εν τούτοις δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί γίνεται αυτό το μέτωπο εναντίον του πάνου? Από όσα είδα΄ο άνθρωπος μιλάει με ηρεμία και διατύπωσε κάποιες απόψεις που φαίνεται να έχουν καλή πρόθεση. Τι συμβαίνει? Δεν αρέσει στους παλιούς να βλέπουν νέα μέλη? Βλέπουν τα νέα μέλη με καχυποψία?
Πάντως τρομάζω στην ιδέα να είχε ο Πάνος την ανάγκη του φόρουμ..... Οντως εσείς οι παλιοί, το κατεστημένο, τον δίώχνετε και αναρωτιέμαι, γιατί. Αν είναι μπάτσος, όπως κάποιος έγραψε, αν είναι ψυχολόγος αποτυχημένος ή επιτυχημένος ή κατα φαντασίαν, γιατί πρέπει να υφίσταται αυτό το βιασμό?
Εσείς οι ίδιοι που, πολύ σωστά, υπεραμύνεστε των \"χαπάκηδων\" αν ο πάνος είναι \"χαπάκιας\" αποκλείεται να έχει κάτι σωστό να πει?
Βλέπω ότι πολλοί κολλήσατε σε κάτι που δεν καταλαβαίνω ακριβώς τι και κλείνετε τα αυτιά σας σε αυτά που θέλει να πει ο Πάνος. Λες και δεν θέλετε να ακούσετε την άποψή του. 
Το έργο αυτό το έχω ξαναδει εδώ μέσα. 
Τρομοκρατία στο όνομα της δημοκρατίας. 
Λυπάμαι. 
Σοφία, επειδή σε έχω σε εκτίμηση, μου λες σε 2 γραμμές τι έχει κάνει ο πάνος και υφίσταται αυτή την επίθεση? Για να μη ψάχνω 10 μέρες πριν τι ειπώθηκε, αλλά και για ξεκαθαρίσει το τοπίο....
Αν θες όχι σε u2u, αλλά δημόσια.

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> ......ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΣΕΒΑΣΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΙΘΥΜΙΑ ΜΟΥ 
> ΤΟΝ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΝΑ ΑΠΟΧΩΡΗΣΗ ΑΜΕΣΩΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΠΑΡΑΒΙΑΖΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΗ ΒΟΥΛΗΣΗ ΜΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΑ ΜΕ ΟΣΟΥΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΛΛΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΤΗΝ ΘΕΛΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΙΖΗΤΟΥΝ


επειδη κατα τα φαινομενα *ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΔΕΝ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΝΤΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΕΠΙΘΥΜΙΕΣ ΣΟΥ ΤΑ ΜΕΛΗ ΤΟΥ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ,*μηπως θα ταν καλυτερα να αποχωρησεις αμεσως εσυ?
που να τρεχουμε να φυγουμε τοσοι νοματαιοι?
θελεις να μεινεις μονος?

----------


## nature

Θεοφανία αυτό με την εκτίμηση που είπα στη Σοφία ισχύει και για σένα. 
Τι ακριβώς έχει κάνει ο πάνος και βρίσκει αυτό τον τοίχο απέναντί του???

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by xika_
> οχι ρεμεντι.
> 
> πανο, ξεχνας οτι εχεις μπει σε ενα φορουμ που ηδη διεπεται απο κανονες. επομενως δεν χρειαζονται οι δικοι σου. αν οι υπευθυνοι θεωρουν οτι πεπει να κανουν αλλαγες ή προσθηκες στους κανονες θα το κανουν. 
> και αν εχεις σκοπο να συνεχισεις να γραφεις στο φορουμ καλο θα ηταν να αφησεις κατα μερος αυτο το αυστηρο υφος που εχεις προς τα μελη. δεν ειμαστε στρατιωτακια ουτε αστυνομικοι εκπαιδευομενοι.


\"πανο, ξεχνας οτι εχεις μπει σε ενα φορουμ που ηδη διεπεται απο κανονες. επομενως δεν χρειαζονται οι δικοι σου. \"
ΚΑΝΕΙς ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΛΑΘΟς ΧΙΚΑ
Ειναι παγια τακτικη του αντμιν , την διαβασαουκ ολιγες φορες 
να προσπαθει να ελεγξει την ποιοτητα της επικοινωνιας με αυτη την κλασσικη για καθε φορουμ αιτιολογια 
\"Ανοιξτε δικα σας ποστ για να βαλετε τα δικα σας προβληματα \"
ανοιξα λοιπον αυτο το ποστ γ*ιατι θελω να συζητησω με οποιον μπορει , θελει και ενδιαφερεται*  αν καποιες αλλαγες σε αυτο εσω το φορουμ , θα μπορουσαν να διευκολυνουν την επικοινωνια
γιατι ο διαλογος απαιτει την επικοινωνια και η επιθετικοτητα καποιου , τον παρασυρει να βγαζει το συναισθημα του που εμποδιζει συχνα την ορθη κριση για τους αλλους και γιαυτα τα οποια αντιπροσωπευουν με αποτελεσμα να υπαρχει συναισθηματικη ενταση που οδηγει σε συγκουσεις και αυτο εχει ως αποτελεσμα να διακοπτεται ο διαλογος...

----------


## Remedy

κυρ πανο ο δικος μου αυτοελεγχος ειναι σε πολυ καλη κατασταση.
εσενα σε βλεπω πολυ ταραγμενο,μηπως αντι να μας αποκαλεις ψυχακηδες και χαπακηδες θα ηταν καλυτερα να κανεις εναν ελεγχο της δικης σου ψυχικης υγειας?
ισως υπαρχει περιθωριο να βελτιωθει...

----------


## xika

nature κι εγω σχετικα νεο μελος ειμαι αλλα κανενας δεν μου επιτεθηκε. αντιθετως μονο βοηθεια δεχτηκα. ο πανος δεν εχει καποια παθηση, δεν εχει αναφερει τουλαχιστον κατι. μπηκε απλα εδω για να φερει τους δικους κανονες συμπεριφορας. και αυτο επελεξε να το κανει αποκαλωντας μας χαπακηδες και ψυχακηδες. αυτα εν συντομια

----------


## πανος12345

επαναλαμβανω..το θεμα αυτου του ποστ ειναι συγκεκριμενο και πρεπει να τοποθετηθει 
οποιος θελει πανω σε αυτο και οχι να κανει αλλη αναφορα για αλλα θεματα//
Μπορουμε ολοι μαζι να σωσουμε καποιες ζωες εδω?
Εγω νομιζω πως ναι αν γινουν καποια συγκεκριενα πραγματα που εχω γραψει...
Πανω σε αυτο ακριβως το θεμα πρεπει να συγκεντρωθει η προσοχη οσων συμμετεχουν

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by NikosD._
> Η ιδέα εκ πρώτης φαίνεται να έχει νοιάξιμο και ενδιαφέρον, όμως ας μην ξεχνάμε ποιος είναι ο σκοπός ύπαρξης αυτής της σελίδας και κυρίως αυτού του φόρουμ.
> 
> Δεν είμαστε εδώ για να σώσουμε ζωές αλλά για να πούμε μια φιλική κουβέντα υποστήριξης στον συνάνθρωπο μας έτσι ώστε να αισθανθεί ότι δεν είναι μόνος σε αυτό που περνάει και πως κι άλλοι άνθρωποι βιώνουν παρόμοια πράγματα και είναι εδώ με διάθεση να τον/την ακούσουν.
> 
> Κάθε τι παραπάνω όπως διαγνώσεις, προτάσεις φαρμάκων, βοήθεια σε αυτοκτονικό ιδεασμό κτλ είναι ΕΠΙΚΙΝΔΥΝΟ και αφελές. 
> 
> Μόνο ένα \"φιλικό χτύπημα στην πλάτη\" δίνει το φόρουμ, τίποτα παραπάνω και λυπάμαι εάν σε κάποιους κλωτσάω τον ρομαντισμό τους και την διάθεση τους να βοηθήσουν με ακόμη πιο \"επιθετικούς\" τρόπους. Οπως έγραψα λίγο πριν και σε άλλο θέμα, προσέξτε να μην μπούμε σε καταστάσεις συνεξάρτησης.


*ΣΕ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΠΑΘΗΣΗ ΣΤΑ ΜΑΤΙΑ ΚΥΡ ΠΑΝΟ, ΣΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΤΟΥ ΠΟΣΤ ΣΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΗΔΗ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΙ Ο ΑΝΤΜΙΝ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΜΕΡΑ....*
ΜΗΝ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΕΙΣ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΝΑ ΑΠΟΠΡΟΣΑΝΑΤΟΛΙΣΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΣΥΖΗΤΗΣΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΟΥΣΙΑΣΤΙΚΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΤΟΥ ΠΟΣΤ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΙΚΗ ΣΟΥ ΣΥΜΠΕΡΙΦΟΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΠΡΟΣΒΟΛΕΣ ΣΟΥ ΠΡΟΣ ΤΑ ΜΕΛΗ

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> κυρ πανο ο δικος μου αυτοελεγχος ειναι σε πολυ καλη κατασταση.
> εσενα σε βλεπω πολυ ταραγμενο,μηπως αντι να μας αποκαλεις ψυχακηδες και χαπακηδες θα ηταν καλυτερα να κανεις εναν ελεγχο της δικης σου ψυχικης υγειας?
> ισως υπαρχει περιθωριο να βελτιωθει...


ρεμεντυ αυτο που μολις εγραψες αποδεικνυει οτι δεν εισαι σε θεση να παρακολουθησεις το θεμα που συζηταμε ...
βλεπεις εμενα ταραγμενο και δεν βλεπεις οτι επι μια ολοκληρη εβδομαδα με παρακολουθεις απο πισω σκορπωντας καθε ποστ που ανοιγω σπερνοντας ζηλια , κακια, φθονο, καχυποψια και αλλα αρνητικα συναισθηματα ..
Να σου δωσω και μια ΦΙΛΙΚΗ ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΗ
ΟΧΙ ΣΑΝ ΕΙΔΚΟΣ , ΟΥΤΕ ΚΑΝ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΟ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΝ ΓΙΑ ΣΕΝΑ , ΑΛΛΑ ΑΠΟ ΛΥΠΗΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΣΟΥ...ΜΗΝ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΗ ΟΤΙ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΒΓΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΤΟΥΝΕΛ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΕΛΕΓΞΕΙΣ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΤΗΝ ΣΥΜΠΕΡΙΦΟΡΑ ΣΟΥ 
ΣΚΕΨΟΥ ΜΟΝΟ ΓΙΑ ΕΝΑ ΛΕΠΤΟ ΟΤΙ ΕΔΩ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΣΤΟΝ ΕΙΚΟΝΙΚΟ ΚΟΣΜΟ ΚΑΙ ΒΓΑΖΕΙΣ ΤΟΣΑ ΑΡΝΗΤΙΚΑ ΣΥΝΑΙΣΘΗΜΑΤΑ...
ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΣΟΥ ΣΥΣΤΗΣΩ ΝΑ ΑΛΛΑΞΕΙΣ ΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ...
ΟΥΤΕ ΘΕΡΑΠΕΥΤΗ.....
ΑΠΛΑ ΣΟΥ ΖΗΤΩ ΝΑ ΑΠΟΔΕΙΞΕΙς ΟΤΙ ΠΡΓΜΑΤΙ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΤΟΝ ΑΥΤΟΕΛΕΓΧΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΠΙΚΑΛΕΣΤΗΚΕΣ ΑΦΗΝΟΝΤΑΣ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΠΟΣΤ 
ΝΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΣΕΙ ΝΑ ΒΓΑΛΕΙ ΔΙΑΛΟΓΟ ΓΙΑ ΘΕΜΑΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΑΦΟΡΟΥΝ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΟΣΟΥΣ ΣΥΜΜΕΤΕΧΟΥΝ ΕΔΩ

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by xika_
> nature κι εγω σχετικα νεο μελος ειμαι αλλα κανενας δεν μου επιτεθηκε. αντιθετως μονο βοηθεια δεχτηκα. ο πανος δεν εχει καποια παθηση, δεν εχει αναφερει τουλαχιστον κατι. μπηκε απλα εδω για να φερει τους δικους κανονες συμπεριφορας. και αυτο επελεξε να το κανει αποκαλωντας μας χαπακηδες και ψυχακηδες. αυτα εν συντομια



νατ...σε ευχαριστώ καταρχήν για την εκτίμηση σου.
Πέρα από αυτά που έγραψε η χίκα και φυσικά είναι πολυ σοβαρά, εδώ έχουμε να κάνουμε με ένα άτομο που πέραν ότι προσβάλει τους ανθρώπους που παλεύουν να γίνουν καλά, αυτοαποκαλείται ψυχολόγος και γράφει ένα σωρό αστοχίες που μπορεί να γίνουν επικίνδυνες για άτομα που βρίσκονται σε κρίση ή είναι ιδιαιτέρως ευάλωτα λόγω της ψυχικής τους πάθησης.
Επιπροσθέτως χρησιμοποιεί το φόρουμ ως χώρο όπου θα βρει πειραματόζωα και περνά μερόνυχτα εδώ μέσα, (προφανώς λόγω,προσωπικών/αισθηματικών/κοινωνικών/επαγγελματικών αποτυχιών), σκορπίζοντας θέματα. Εγώ προσωπικά στα πρώτα 4-5 δεν ασχολήθηκα, μόλις είδα όμως πως έχει κατακλύσει το φόρουμ με άκυρες αμπελοφιλοσοφιες και όταν είδα πως επιτίθετο σε αδύναμα άτομα και επικαλούνταν τον τίτλο του ψυχιάτρου αντί του κτηνίατρου με μόνο πελάτη το εαυτό του, του απαντάω δεόντος.
Αν σκεφτείς πως με έχει κατηγορήσει ως δεύτερο προφίλ της ρέμεντι, φαντάζομαι πως δεν θέλεις και άλλα για να καταλάβεις τουλάχιστον τη δική μου επίθεση...

----------


## xika

ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΟΥΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΟΙΚΤΟ ΚΑΝΕΝΟΣ!!! ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΣ???

ΚΑΙ ΜΑΘΕ ΝΑ ΒΓΑΖΕΙΣ ΣΥΜΠΕΡΑΣΜΑΤΑ ΑΦΟΥ ΓΝΩΡΙΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΝ!! ΕΛΕΟΣ ΠΙΑ

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by NikosD._
> Η ιδέα εκ πρώτης φαίνεται να έχει νοιάξιμο και ενδιαφέρον, όμως ας μην ξεχνάμε ποιος είναι ο σκοπός ύπαρξης αυτής της σελίδας και κυρίως αυτού του φόρουμ.
> 
> Δεν είμαστε εδώ για να σώσουμε ζωές αλλά για να πούμε μια φιλική κουβέντα υποστήριξης στον συνάνθρωπο μας έτσι ώστε να αισθανθεί ότι δεν είναι μόνος σε αυτό που περνάει και πως κι άλλοι άνθρωποι βιώνουν παρόμοια πράγματα και είναι εδώ με διάθεση να τον/την ακούσουν.
> ...


καταλαβες σιγουρα το μηνυμα του ρεμεντυ?
τι σημαινει για σενα συνεξαρτηση?
για μενα σημαινει να συνεχισω να ασχολουμαι μαζι σου!

----------


## Remedy

κυρ πανο την παραπλανητικη προπαγανδα να την εξασκεις στους μπατσους που μας περιεγραφες.
τι θα μπορουσα αραγε να φθονησω και ναζηλεψω απο σενα?τα νιατα σου, την ομορφια σου, την επιστημονικη σου καταρτιση?τι ακριβως?

το ποστ σου εχει απαντηθει προ πολλου εκτος απο μελη και απο τον αντμιν,ανοιξε τα ματια σου να την δεις την απαντηση του.

καιρος να παρεις θεση εσυ τωρα λοιπον, για τις βρισιες και τους χαρακτηρισμους που εξαπολυεις καθε τοσο προς τα μελη,τις συκοφαντιες και τις διαγνωσεις περι ασθενειων, τις αντιεπιστημονικες αποψεις με καλυψη ταχα επιστημονικης ιδιοτητας απο σενα ...

----------


## πανος12345

οσοι συνεχιζουν το ασταματητο υβρεολογιο για να εμποδισουν τον διαλογο σημαινει μονο ενα πραγμα ...ΤΟΝ ΦΟΒΟΥΝΤΑΙ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ΕΣΤΙ ΑΝΑΙΡΟΥΝ ΚΑΘΕ ΚΑΛΗ ΠΡΟΘΕΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΑΝΤΜΙΝ ΝΑ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕΙ ΤΑ ΘΥΜΑΤΑ ΑΥΤΟΥ ΕΔΩ ΤΟΥ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΠΟΥ ΕΚ ΤΩΝ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΩΝ ΑΠΟΔΕΙΚΝΥΕΤΑΙ ΠΕΡΙΤΡΑΝΑ ΟΤΙ ΟΧΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΘΕΡΑΠΕΥΤΙΚΟ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΕ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΕ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΕΠΙΚΙΝΔΥΝΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΔΙΑΣΥΡΜΟ ΚΑΘΕ ΑΠΟΠΕΙΡΑΣ ΑΜΑΖΗΤΗΣΗΣ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑΣ ΕΔΩ ΜΕΣΑ 
ΤΟ ΠΟΣΤ ΚΛΕΙΝΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΜΕΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΦΗΝΩ ΜΟΝΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΤΑ ΘΥΜΑΤΑ ΤΟΥ ΑΝΤΜΙΝ ΝΑ ΝΟΜΙΖΟΥΝ ΟΤΙ ΚΕΡΔΙΣΑΝ ΚΑΤΙ ΣΚΟΡΠΩΝΤΑΣ ΚΑΘΕ ΕΛΠΙΔΑ ΓΙΑ ΒΕΛΤΙΩΣΗ ΑΥΤΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΚΡΕΜΑΤΟΡΙΟΥ ΤΗΣ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΚΗΣ ΥΠΟΣΤΗΡΙΞΗΣ

----------


## Remedy

φευγοντας παρε και τα σκουπιδια που κουβαλησες.
στο καλο και μη μας γραφεις

----------


## xika

ΑΝΤΕ ΚΑΛΑ. ΑΣΕ ΜΑΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΜΟΙΡΑ ΜΑΣ ΤΑ ΚΑΗΜΕΝΑ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΤΑ ΦΩΤΑ ΣΟΥ. ΓΕΙΑ

----------


## Θεοφανία

Μη χαίρεστε! Μου φαίνεται πολύ καλό για να είναι αληθινό!

----------


## Arsi

Αυτό ξαναπές το......

----------


## xika

κι εμενα. συνεχιζει το τραπαρι στο αλλο του το θεμα....

----------


## Remedy

μιας και ο κυρ πανος ασχολειται με διαγνωσεις στολιζοντας μας με ασθενειες και χαρακτηρισμους, παρα τις παρακλησεις του αντμιν για το αντιθετο, ας κανω κι εγω μια
και τελευταια διαγνωση:
ο κυρ πανος πασχει απο οξεια ακρατεια αερολογιας και ανία....προφανως λογω της συγκεχυμενης σκεψης του, δεν βρισκει αλλου ακροατες η αναγνωστες και θεωρησε οτι τα μελη ενος τετοιου φορουμ θα μπορουσαν να τον ανεχθουν..
δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να μας αφησει σε ησυχια αν δεν τον πεταξουν εξω σηκωτο

----------


## Θεοφανία

ρεμ...μερικές φορές με ενοχλεί η έντονη δημοκρατία αυτού του χώρου.
έχω δει και άλλες φορές να ανεχόμαστε άτομα εδώ μέσα και ο αντμίν να μη παρεμβαίνει. Στην πορεία εξαφανίζονται, είτε γιατί τους παίρνουμε γρήγορα χαμπάρι, είτε γιατί δεν βρίσκουν τα θύματα που ονειρεύτηκαν.
Φαντάζομαι πως ο νικος σαν επιστήμονας και δη καταρτισμένος σε τέτοιες συμπεριφορές, έχει το λόγο του και δεν το κάνει.....αυτό όμως που με χαροποιεί ιδιαίτερα είναι πως ότι πρόβλημα και να περνάει εδώ μέσα ο καθένας, όσο ευάλωτος και αν είναι, δεν μασάνε από μπουρδολογίες.....

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> ρεμ...μερικές φορές με ενοχλεί η έντονη δημοκρατία αυτού του χώρου.
> έχω δει και άλλες φορές να ανεχόμαστε άτομα εδώ μέσα και ο αντμίν να μη παρεμβαίνει. Στην πορεία εξαφανίζονται, είτε γιατί τους παίρνουμε γρήγορα χαμπάρι, είτε γιατί δεν βρίσκουν τα θύματα που ονειρεύτηκαν.
> Φαντάζομαι πως ο νικος σαν επιστήμονας και δη καταρτισμένος σε τέτοιες συμπεριφορές, έχει το λόγο του και δεν το κάνει.....αυτό όμως που με χαροποιεί ιδιαίτερα είναι πως ότι πρόβλημα και να περνάει εδώ μέσα ο καθένας, όσο ευάλωτος και αν είναι, δεν μασάνε από μπουρδολογίες.....


ο λογος ειναι αυτος που ειπες προηγουμενως:
οι ασχετοι σαν τον κυρ πανο, μπερδευουν την ψυχικη ασθενεια με την νοητικη καθυστερηση...
ελπιζουν οτι σε εναν τετοιο χωρο θα τους επιτραπει να παπαρολογουν αβασιμα, αντιεπιστημονικα,υβριστικ , μονο και μονο γιατι υπαρχουν και ψυχικα ασθενεις...

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> για τελευταια φορα , διαβστε με προσοχη ολοι αυτα που θα γραψω...
> 1.δεν ειμαι ουτε ο γιατρος ουτε ο ψυχολογος, ουτε αντικαθιστω τον γιατρο η τον ψυχολογο κανενος αλλου...
> 2. με ρωτησαν και απαντησα οτι ειμαι ψυχολογος....
> ...


Και επειδή δε μ\'αρέσουν καθόλου τα ψέματα(με επιμονή μάλιστα) και μόλις τώρα τυχαία ανέτρεξα στο πρώτο μήνυμα σου Πάνο ειδού και οι αποδείξεις:Ήταν η πρώτη σου δήλωση!!!!
http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/viewthread.php?tid=4703#pid111419

----------


## TC

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> ΝΑ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕΙ ΤΑ ΘΥΜΑΤΑ ΑΥΤΟΥ ΕΔΩ ΤΟΥ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΠΟΥ ΕΚ ΤΩΝ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΩΝ *ΑΠΟΔΕΙΚΝΥΕΤΑΙ*  ΠΕΡΙΤΡΑΝΑ ΟΤΙ ΟΧΙ ΜΟΝΟ *ΘΕΡΑΠΕΥΤΙΚΟ* ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΕ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΕ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ


΄
Τι ακριβώς δεν κατάλαβες?

\"...Ο μοναδικός σκοπός του www.e-psychology.gr είναι να προσφέρει έναν χώρο όπου όλοι θα μπορούν να ανταλλάξουν ιδέες και εμπειρίες και να συζητήσουν θέματα της Ψυχικής Υγείας. Δεν μπορούμε και δεν πρόκειται να υποκαταστήσουμε τον θεραπευτή σας.\"



πανος7450, άνοιξε δικό σου φόρουμ και σώσε ζωές.
Ο τίτλος αυτού του θρεντ είναι εντελώς άκυρος.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

Σηφη θα μας ζαλιζεις πολυ ακομα;

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by TC_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> ΝΑ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕΙ ΤΑ ΘΥΜΑΤΑ ΑΥΤΟΥ ΕΔΩ ΤΟΥ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΠΟΥ ΕΚ ΤΩΝ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΩΝ *ΑΠΟΔΕΙΚΝΥΕΤΑΙ*  ΠΕΡΙΤΡΑΝΑ ΟΤΙ ΟΧΙ ΜΟΝΟ *ΘΕΡΑΠΕΥΤΙΚΟ* ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΕ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΕ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ
> 
> 
> ...


για να σου δωσω να καταλαβεις ποσο μεγαλο λαθος κανεις 
σκεψου μοναχα οτι αυτη τη στιγμη που εγραψες αυτα 
σε ολοκληρο τον πλανητη , *ουτε ενας στους χιλιους κατοικους δεν εχει προσβαση σε ψυχικες υπηρεσιες* 
Λες να μην τα καταφερνουν να επιβιωσουν στηριζομενοι στους αγραφους κανονες που μεταδιδονται απο γεννια σε γεννια 
πανω απο 4.000.000.000 ανθρωποι που ουτε καν εχουν δει στην ζωη τους ποτε νοσοκομειο, γιατρο, η ψυχιατρο?

----------


## deleted-member141015

> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Για να σε προλάβω, υπάρχει ψυχολόγος εδώ μέσα, (η μαρίνα38), που όχι μόνο δεν κινδυνολογεί και δεν αμπελοφιλοσοφεί ψάχνοντας πιθανούς πελάτες, αλλά βοηθά πραγματικά όσους έχουν ανάγκη με αποτέλεσμα να έχει γίνει ένα πολύτιμο μέλος σε αυτή την κοινότητα.
> 
> 
> ...


Arsi, Θεοφανία, χαίρομαι που νιώθετε έτσι. Μόνο να επισημάνω ότι στο φόρουμ γράφω απλά σαν ισότιμο μέλος προσωπικές απόψεις και εμπειρίες που πιθανόν αποβούν χρήσιμες ή ενδιαφέρουσες, κι όπου έχω συγκεκριμένες γνώσεις τις παραθέτω. Νομίζω υπάρχει ένα σχετικό θέμα στα \'Γενικά\' για τη συμμετοχή επαγγελματιών Ψ υγείας, που ίσως γράψω περισσότερα κάποια στιγμή. Πάντως ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα καλά λόγια!

----------


## πανος12345

\"τα κακα κοποις κτωνται ...τα αγαθα κολποις...\"
Γιαννης Αργυρης

----------


## keep_walking

Για εξηγησε λιγο το ρητο αυτο..

----------


## zinovia

Πανο, εξηγησε μας τι εννοεις?

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> ρεμ...μερικές φορές με ενοχλεί η έντονη δημοκρατία αυτού του χώρου.
> έχω δει και άλλες φορές να ανεχόμαστε άτομα εδώ μέσα και ο αντμίν να μη παρεμβαίνει. Στην πορεία εξαφανίζονται, είτε γιατί τους παίρνουμε γρήγορα χαμπάρι, είτε γιατί δεν βρίσκουν τα θύματα που ονειρεύτηκαν.
> Φαντάζομαι πως ο νικος σαν επιστήμονας και δη καταρτισμένος σε τέτοιες συμπεριφορές, έχει το λόγο του και δεν το κάνει.....αυτό όμως που με χαροποιεί ιδιαίτερα είναι πως ότι πρόβλημα και να περνάει εδώ μέσα ο καθένας, όσο ευάλωτος και αν είναι, δεν μασάνε από μπουρδολογίες.....
> ...


φιλεναδα παρτο πισω αυτο που ειπες για μενα γιατι δεν ειναι αληθεια! 
το πρωτο ΤΑΤ που περασα σαν ασκουμενος στο Δρομοκαιτειο 
σε ενα ψυχωτικο ασθενη , μου εβγαλε πιο μεγαλο δεικτη νοημοσυνης απο τον δικο μου!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Κανεις λαθος να το πιστευης αυτο γιατι δεν ειναι αληθεια...

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Για εξηγησε λιγο το ρητο αυτο..


αμεσως φιλε κιπ!
το πρωτο νομιζω δεν χρεαζεται περαιτερω εξηγηση
τα κακα κοποις κτωνται [στην τουαλετα εννοιει]....
τα αγαθα ...κολποις 
αυτο ισως να σημαινει πολλα πραγματα κιπ
Για παραδειγμα...

Η μανα μου η ιδια , οταν εμαθε πως η ιδικοτητρια του νηπιαγωγειου που διευθυνα στη δεκαετια του \'80 , δεν μου πληρωσε 
7 ολοκληρους μηνιατικους μισθους , σαν καλη πωλητρια που ηταν ,σκεφτηκε απλα πως θα βρει την ευκολη λυση...
*Αντι να μου πει πανο σε χρειαζομαι να με αντικαταστησεις τα μεσημερια στο μαγαζι για να μπορω να παω να κοιμηθω και να ξεκουραστω , χωρις να φοβαμαι οτι ενας αλλος πωλητης , θα παρει τον πελατη απο το μαγαζι μας και θα τον παει σε αλλο που του δινει μεγαλυτερη προμηθεια , μου ειπε μονο πως για να με βοηθησει στο προβλημα που ειχα με την ιδιοκτητρια του σχολειου , αντι να δουλευω για 70.000 δρχ 8 ωρες την ημερα σαν ψυολογος , εκεινη θα μου εδινε 100.000 δρχ την ημερα , για 3 ωρες εργασια μονο το μεσημερι απο τις 3 ως τις 6 που θα ξαναγυριζε στο μαγαζι!!!!!!!!*
Εσυ τι θα εκανες στην θεση μου σκιπ?

----------


## πανος12345

για να προφτασω μια πιθανη επεξηγηματικη ερωτηση , η ιδιοκτητρια δεν με πληρωνε γιατι ανοιχτηκε πολυ στην δουλεια της και δεν της εφταναν τα εσοδα απο τα παιδια που οταν με προσελαβε ηταν 40 και οταν εφυγα για να γινω πωλητης κοσμηματων ειχαν φτασει τα 120!

----------

